# 04/02 RAW Discussion Thread: The Last Stop Before Mania



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey WWE, motherfuckers, can we get a little something called _effort_ please? Or am I asking too much there.










Hopefully a better show this week, it _should_ be better. Considering the past couple of weeks worth of RAW episodes have felt very filler and rehashed, like they've been keeping their cards close. Which is fair enough, providing they actually show up here. The WrestleMania card is definitely looking sweet, but some great last minute build would go a long way in nudging me even more excited.

At least Taker is finally going to show, or at least I'd hope and it's not another Wyatt scenario. We need some big talking points coming out of this, as overall it's really lacking right now. Even the preview just sort of looks "bleh!" if this was any week but the Go Home show of WrestleMania, I'd probably pass.

Finn/Seth should be another good match from those two, considering their chemistry. I'm expecting Miztourage fuckery, and for Miz to gain some momentum by standing tall. He's felt like a third wheel in this feud, and could use some momentum. That's if Miz is there anyways, as his daughter has just been born.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Steph/Triple h and Angle/Ronda. It'll be okay, I guess. If it ends with Stephanie getting one up on Ronda, I'm going to die laughing. 


After rewatching Lesnar vs Reigns yesterday, I'm enthusiasm dropped even more. Bet anything that Lesnar breaks Roman's neck and he still walks out on his feet :lol


Seth vs Balor should be good. Really hope that Balor wins but I wouldn't mind Seth getting his win back.

It's the go home show and that means Taker is doing something on Raw. 

The rest is rather dull and I don't expect anything from it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Seth vs Balor should be good. Really hope that Balor wins but I wouldn't mind Seth getting his win back.


Don't think they'll have a clean finish. I see Miz/Miztourage interfering and causing a DQ.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly forget what happened between Lesnar/Reigns. I'm being completely serious. I just remember Reigns returning and Lesnar attacking him.
I wonder if HHH/Steph will just do away with the fourth wall and say "look, we'll book her to win if we want, it's all our power and that's all that matters".
More Nia doing things.
More Cena mocking things, maybe coming out as Eminem Cena and mocking him with his bike chain?
I forget Seth does one thing I really like: that fucking smile of his when he's being a dick. More of that too.
Ooh, can Reigns spear Heyman to take him out for WM? I would definitely fucking cheer for Reigns then.
And finally, can someone photoshop Steph's chin to look normal and less like Jay Leno after he points it some more.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Wrestlemania is almost 1 week away:bryanlol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think Seth vs Finn will have a clean ending, if Miz is there. He'll interfere for sure. And I don't want Seth standing tall before Mania cos that means he might lose at Mania :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm going to watch this or not.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Hey WWE, motherfuckers, can we get a little something called _effort_ please? Or am I asking too much there.


WWE and Effort? your asking for way to much my dude.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ok, WWE, no more troll jobs here. If Taker comes back as anything other than the Deadman (please be ABA), maybe I'll forgive you for dragging Cena's desperation out longer than it should have. I guess this final Raw would make it seem more fitting and should definitely close out the show.

If he just comes back as "Deadman" Taker after all this though...:nikki2


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

If Taker is going to be there I hope it is in the first hour. I'm watching the college basketball game after that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> If Taker is going to be there I hope it is in the first hour. I'm watching the college basketball game after that.


I'd be surprised to see Taker come out in the first hour, that's a big moment to close the show on.



Mango13 said:


> WWE and Effort? your asking for way to much my dude.


*W*e *W*ant *E*ffort. :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm still expecting Taker to still be under the deadman character tbh. Wether that's Monday or at WM. Lol if he's not there on Raw though and they just do an accept message again via the titantron or something.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm excited, I want to find out who Bruan's partner is, I'll be curious as to how they handle the Lesnar/Reigns situation, for some reason I thought Lesnar wasn't advertised to be there this week and it was just going to be Heyman. I'm also wondering how they'll handle Finn having the Club in this match with Rollins. I want to see Nia thrashing Alexa and how they're going to play out the "face to face" for the intergender match.

I don't even know what to think of this Cena thing, he's acting so weird, he's just about torn apart the Deadman character at this point, but there's definitely a morbid curiosity there.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Is it actually Wrestlemania week? That preview just doesn't feel like a go home show for Wrestlemania.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Finn/Seth should be another good match from those two, considering their chemistry. I'm expecting Miztourage fuckery, and for Miz to gain some momentum by standing tall. He's felt like a third wheel in this feud, and could use some momentum. That's if Miz is there anyways, as his daughter has just been born.


At most I can see Miz and the Miztourage just being a distraction. They'll pop up and get dealt with easily but provide a distraction for someone to score the win. The story being told here is the competition between Rollins and Balor, seems like Miz is just there as an antagonist in the middle. I cant see them giving Miz momentum now, its pointless when all the momentum and focus so far has been on Seth and Fin. Maybe Miz wins at Wrestlemania though, even by WWE standards having someone get whupped every time for the entire feud and losing the match seems bad.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think it would be hilarious if Undertaker didn't show up to Raw and then didn't show up to Wrestlemania. Cena has to sit in the crowd the whole time.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

FITZ said:


> I think it would be hilarious if Undertaker didn't show up to Raw and then didn't show up to Wrestlemania. Cena has to sit in the crowd the whole time.


Have him right in the front row, show some camera cuts of him looking sad, maybe he angrily throws some popcorn during AJ/Nak and gets escorted out, or starts flailing and screaming during Lesnar/Reigns, "I should be the 21-3!" steals a little kids' foam finger and flings it ineffectually toward the ring before security grabs him. I'd be down for it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Call me crazy, but I just might watch this live and pass on the basketball game. Guess I'll see what mood I'm in.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Please retire Roman. Boring sack of talentless shit.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Honestly I'm like.....








It's the LAST RAW b4 #REIGNS-A-MANIA and I really couldn't care less about it, sad considering even just two years ago at Mania 31 I watched with excitement but since then, welp alota NOTHING.

NXT is really the show for me these days & with Bryan back in the saddle again I'm more interested in the blue brand than seeing anything on RAW plus March Madness FINALS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> Honestly I'm like.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, 4th straight year of getting rejected by the crowd. Think about that. We're in an era where it's okay for the 'top guy' to fail year after year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yep, 4th straight year of getting rejected by the crowd. Think about that. We're in an era where it's okay for the 'top guy' to fail year after year.


It's worse than okay, it's outright encouraged.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

anyone remembers the demon finn?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Rumors running rampant Goldberg will be at Raw tomorrow.

Will be watching to see if he actually appears on the show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Rumors running rampant Goldberg will be at Raw tomorrow.
> 
> Will be watching to see if he actually appears on the show.



I'm sure there will be a lot of people backstage, it is Wrestle Mania week after all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's worse than okay, it's outright encouraged.


Yep. It's just astounding to think literally every strategy Vince has tried for the past 4 years now has literally failed. I mean, he did get cheered when he came to the ring with Dean & Seth when the Shield reunited for a few weeks. And then, BAM! Right after that ended, directly back to boos. This Brock/part-timer thing, still getting booed and chants made at. It's just crazy to think everything a promoter for the past 40 years has tried has fallen short.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can't wait for the inevitable Reigns beatdown, for the commentary to ask if Reigns can even compete at Wrestlemania, only for him to overcome the odds to a sea of boos.

Trite trash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is it Team Rousey vs. Team McMahon? Shouln't it be Team Helmsley? We can see who is wearing the pants in that family.:HHH


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I’m going to Mania and just learned I’ll be going to the go home Raw.

That’s kinda cool.

Hopefully it isn’t shit.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I won’t be watching this live tomorrow my team (Michigan) is playing on the national championship. Go Blue!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Who's ready to see the final angle to sell the Mania main event? 




















Hopefully the last stop on the RTWM isn't to the toilet. They've given us enough shit already.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I can still hope Braun decides to attack HHH and make it so the tag match is now just a 10 second squash match of Ronda breaking both of Steph's arms right?
It seems like it's all done other than Undertaker/Kane/whatever it is for Cena's match. None of the stories can't really advance anymore. 
I wonder what happens first: Reigns calls Lesnar a bitch or Lesnar beats him up again and we get told to feel sorry for him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yep. It's just astounding to think literally every strategy Vince has tried for the past 4 years now has literally failed. I mean, he did get cheered when he came to the ring with Dean & Seth when the Shield reunited for a few weeks. And then, BAM! Right after that ended, directly back to boos. This Brock/part-timer thing, still getting booed and chants made at. It's just crazy to think everything a promoter for the past 40 years has tried has fallen short.


Well, I know what he can try that WILL work. Somebody else that people like.

You can try everything you want, everything in the world. If it's the wrong person, it won't work. Vince has entrusted the One Brass Ring To Rule Them All to Boromir instead of Frodo. That just won't do, that's not how the story is told.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

They got one more chance to get me interested Mania: They can do a combo of the following:
-Reigns cutting a Hollywood Rock-like promo on Brock
-Trips doing a pedigree on Rhonda(add Staph doing an Angle Slam on Kurt)
-Taker comes out to Limp Bizkit, Kid Rock or even "You're Gonna Pay", bike and all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I've still got a feeling we'll see 'deadman Taker'. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Might actually tune in to this one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> I've still got a feeling we'll see 'deadman Taker'. Guess we'll see.


It will probably be the same "version" that showed up in RAW 25...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> It will probably be the same "version" that showed up in RAW 25...


Yeah, that's my reasoning behind thinking it tbh. Unless WWE conveniently forget he even turned up then, which of course isn't out of the question, but I personally don't see him coming back as ABA or whatever at this stage. I could be wrong and we'll see soon enough.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hey guys, it's the go home show. That means this show is actually worth watching. 

As someone said earlier, most likely Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins will get a fucked finish but hopefully, they have a good amount of time and pull of a good match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Prepping for wwe fuckery is hard living


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Another very underwhelming preview. I like the IC title triple threat but I don't need to see another rematch for Mania "momentum."

The only real interesting thing is Braun right now. I really just hate the thought of Undertaker coming back again after last year, but it will at least be notable.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Monday night troll job, that's what Raw has been for the past few weeks.

Reigns/Lesnar feud is the biggest pile of predictable garbage I've ever seen.
Bliss/Jax has unsurprisingly been terrible.
Cena/Taker although I'm not bothered, dragging it out in this way has been a waste of time.

Smackdown hasn't been great but the Bryan, Owens, Zayn, Shane storyline has shit over everything Raw has had to offer.

A little bit of effort tonight wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Brock said:


> I've still got a feeling we'll see 'deadman Taker'. Guess we'll see.


That would literally not make any sense. He's coming out at ABA Taker at Mania to Kid Rock. Coach spilled the beans last week "which version of the Undertaker will we get?"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> That would literally not make any sense. He's coming out at ABA Taker at Mania to Kid Rock. Coach spilled the beans last week "which version of the Undertaker will we get?"


Kewl. Guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Keep Rollin is coming back tonight :mark


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Braun needs to get a beat down from the Bar tonight, to make it look like he even needs a partner...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why do i have a feeling this go home show won't be very good?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The fact that I'm even debating on watching this tonight when it's the final RAW before Mania just goes to show how awful this road to Mania has been.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Why do i have a feeling this go home show won't be very good?


cause its WWE and they can't build shit up anymore.

all you gotta do is go back to Raw 25 and see that cause usually they knock them type shows out of the park and even that show sucked so that don't give us much hope when they can't even get a reunion show right these days.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Early notes for tonight's RAW from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



It's an all hands on deck for tonight's Raw taping as lots of talents who have been out injured are in town for Raw and will then head on to New Orleans for Wrestlemania week.

R-Truth, who has been out of action since October 2017 following elbow surgery is in town.

Alicia Fox, who has likewise been out since Royal Rumble weekend after breaking her tailbone last January, is also in Atlanta.

Samoa Joe and Jeff Hardy are also there..

WWE Universal champion Brock Lesnar has been spotted in Atlanta already, so he is in town for tonight's Raw. 

For those who have asked, we have not heard of Undertaker being spotted.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

R truth is in town? well we are all saved.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

UniversalGleam said:


> R truth is in town? well we are all saved.


WWE bringing out the big guns full force for Mania. That's what's up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Keep Rollin is coming back tonight :mark


Keep Rollins is better. :Cocky


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I will shit my pants and piss in my beer and drink it if american bad ass theme starts playing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look for anything newsworthy to occur in the first hour where they will be unopposed. The NCAA Men's College Basketball Tournament Final is a formidable ratings opponent and will suck out a lot of the ratings oxygen and it begins around 9:00pm EST.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Look for anything newsworthy to occur in the first hour where they will be unopposed. The NCAA Men's College Basketball Tournament Final is a formidable ratings opponent and will suck out a lot of the ratings oxygen and it begins around 9:00pm EST.


I’ll probably watch the first hour and then switch over cause my team Michigan is playing in the championship


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please don't be a terrible RAW 6 days before WM. If it's anything like last weeks, I'm gonna be so fucking disappointed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> I’ll probably watch the first hour and then switch over cause my team Michigan is playing in the championship


Your location say's you're from Ohio, but you're a Michigan fan? Something ain't right here :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sadly we won't get a great last Raw before Mania send off since this years build up for most of the matches and feuds has been lackluster. Nothing special at all in my honest opinion. I am already having my heart guarded at the same time. My hopes will not be given up. Why? Because I have no faith on tonight. I could be proven wrong and I will admit it at the end of the night. I also have beer and alcohol in my kitchen to prepare. The Undertaker is probably going to come out as the walking deadman again. Seth vs Finn has been done how many times and is this time going to be different with nothing on the line. IF it was for the Universal Championship again then it would be worth fighting for. Not thing match. Braun Strowman's partner will probably be the Big Show since he signed a new deal. Roman Reigns and Brock Lesnar will close Raw in a brawl. Steph/Triple H/Angle/Rousey will be just a promo or segment that turns into a brawl. *_


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Your location say's you're from Ohio, but you're a Michigan fan? Something ain't right here :lol


I know people find it odd lol. I’ve just always liked Michigan. I can’t stand Ohio State. I am a Bengals fan though lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Samoa Joe is there?

Please be Braun's partner.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

James Storm is backstage probably means nothing but thought it was interesting.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is Ronda showing up?
That and the Nia/Alexa thing is all I really care about.
I can't believe that the women's revolution thing worked for them - I really do care about the women's matches more than the men's.
I'm going to double up laughing if no Undertaker tonight, then at WM they just have Mr. Bawitdaba sing American Badass live without no fucking explanation whatsoever, just have him out as Biker 'Taker. No acknowledgement from the commentary team or Cena, nothing. Just go on like it's the same old Undertaker the past 15 years.
I can definitely see some sort of tease about Biker 'Taker, though. It seems like WWE has a habit of being trolls lately, doubly so with HHH/Steph saying Ronda only wins if they write for her to win.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

R-Truth will still be around in his 50s at this rate. He turned 46 a couple of months back.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like R-Truth, he's from Jamaica but loses his accent to amuse Little Jimmy.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yep, 4th straight year of getting rejected by the crowd. Think about that. We're in an era where it's okay for the 'top guy' to fail year after year.



His merch sales speaks otherwise he's far from a failure. 

And the western audience isn't the only audience that watches WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> His merch sales speaks otherwise he's far from a failure.
> 
> And the western audience isn't the only audience that watches WWE.


Merch sales aren't enough to carry a 4 year top guy run, unless their Austin/Hogan level.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Game starts at 9:20ET. I think it's a bad idea to do the Cena/Taker segment last. It would be better if Cena kicked off RAW demanding an answer from Taker.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Merch sales aren't enough to carry a 4 year top guy run, unless their Austin/Hogan level.



That's totally irrelevant to Vince since Vince only cares about making money. Hell he rewarded Jinder Mahal a six month title reign because he thought he could squeeze money out of the indian market. 

When is guys like Roman and Cena that sell most of those shows. Vince knew this but that didn't stop him from giving that jobber Jinder the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> That's totally irrelevant to Vince since Vince only cares about making money. Hell he rewarded Jinder Mahal a six month title reign because he thought he could squeeze money out of the indian market.
> 
> When is guys like Roman and Cena that sell most of those shows. Vince knew this but that didn't stop him from giving that jobber Jinder the title.


I get that what Vince wants is the only thing that matters. Never said differently.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm actually excited for tonights show


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I see taker showing up at the end. 

Hopefully Elias will be braun’s Partner.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Gonna watch this week with the hopes we'll see American Badass Taker and WWE actually putting in some effort for the go-home show. 

I suspect I'll be disappointed by the end of Raw.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I get that what Vince wants is the only thing that matters. Never said differently.


Why is why I said Roman is far from a failure.

Right now Daniel Bryan is the closest thing to a Rock Austin level of overness if having that kinda overness mattered to Vince we wouldn't had to wait two years for Bryan to come back.

While Roman sucess has been due to company nepotism and Vince and being one of the top merch sellers. If people didn't like him he wouldn't be selling merch . there's a lot of casual adult men that likes him. Same goes with the women and kids love him. Therefore he's not a failure. When i think of failures I think of guys like cesaro.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> Why is why I said Roman is far from a failure.
> 
> Right now Daniel Bryan is the closest thing to a Rock Austin level of overness if having that kinda overness mattered to Vince we wouldn't had to wait two years for Bryan to come back.
> 
> While Roman sucess has been due to company nepotism and Vince and being one of the top merch sellers. If people didn't like him he wouldn't be selling merch . there's a lot of casual adult men that likes him. Same goes with the women and kids love him. Therefore he's not a failure. When i think of failures I think of guys like cesaro.


I haven't heard anyone pimping how much merch he's been selling in around a year, though. We need some updated numbers. And I meant a failure as a top guy. Not as just a regular wrestler in the company.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully it's a good show tonight to carry us into Mania. Really hoping Taker appears tonight, be disappointing if he doesn't appear at all before Mania.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully it's a good show tonight to carry us into Mania. Really hoping Taker appears tonight, be disappointing if he doesn't appear at all before Mania.


I'm starting to think Taker won't show up tonight. I could actually see a scenario where Cena is in the crowd at WM as a fan and Taker calls him out.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm starting to think Taker won't show up tonight. I could actually see a scenario where Cena is in the crowd at WM as a fan and Taker calls him out.


I can imagine it now, 'Taker calls him out to the ring, gives him the pat on the face like he did to Shane.
This should happen.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm starting to think Taker won't show up tonight. I could actually see a scenario where Cena is in the crowd at WM as a fan and Taker calls him out.


That could actually be an interesting scenario, but I would rather he just showed up tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I can actually see them not having Taker show until Mania and instead Cena gets an answer via the titantron tonight to officially setup the match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe we get an instagram video of him accepting it on his wife's instagram


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If they even bother having Taker show up tonight, I won't lie, I'll mark if I here this:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R Truth going to spike that RAW rating. :banderas


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

If Taker don't show up tonight him and WWE can both go fuck themselfs.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> If they even bother having Taker show up tonight, I won't lie, I'll mark if I here this:


If you discount the anniversary appearance, they can easy tie this in with Kid Rock being inducted, Reigns still retiring the "deadman" and Cena calling out the man instead of the myth, and tie it to the Cena 1st appreciation nod from taker back in the day..

but its WWE they'll prob have ministry taker come out for no reason what so ever..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cena-Taker needs to close, it needs the hype.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PWInsider saying Taker isn't backstage...


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

taker isnt backstage?...










hes going to accept via video isnt he? for fuck sake.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> PWInsider saying Taker isn't backstage...


While it is possible that he will arrive later, I think they will run with Taker not showing up until Mania.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

this is basically boiling down to be the bray wyatt feud again.

such a shite build this. Cena will enter at mania, stand waiting and his music will hit. Cue "it can't be him....IT IS MICHAEL!!!"

I reckon cena will say something tonight like "Ill be there sunday, you better be...." thats it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Even Flow said:


> PWInsider saying Taker isn't backstage...


Hopefully they fly/drive/carry his ass in last minute. There needs to be an appearance based on how Cena has built this story up for weeks calling Taker out to be the legend we know him to be and DO SOMETHING.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

And now, ladies and gentlemen, a special Tout from Undetaker in regards to Cena's declaration that he's too old to wrestle at WM - Michael Cole

Honestly, I wouldn't really be surprised if 'Taker is just gonna be there as a surprise. Actually no fuck it, I wouldn't be surprised if his wife accepts the challenge on his behalf. This _is_ WWE. I don't think I can facepalm at anything else after HHH/Steph saying that Ronda only wins if they write her to win.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clique said:


> There needs to be an appearance based on how Cena has built this story up for weeks calling Taker out to be the legend we know him to be and DO SOMETHING.


Nah, Taker won't show up and Cena will instead get in the middle of the ring and start dancing as this is playing...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Really the only interesting things here are the possibility of Taker and Goldberg showing up.

It's well known Goldberg is backstage today, but Taker hasn't been seen. I do expect him to either be there or answer the challenge via TitanTron or satellite.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

No Taker again. Honestly as a fan it's bullshit that he's not bothered to even show. Hope he comes back as ABA because this is the only way it'll be worth not seeing him before.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys I read a site called Barstool Sports and the guy who runs it does Pizza reviews and had Cena as his guest today..in New York. I guess it could have been taped, but I don’t remember them playing reviews days later. If Cena isn’t at Raw tonight lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Guys I read a site called Barstool Sports and the guy who runs it does Pizza reviews and had Cena as his guest today..in New York. I guess it could have been taped, but I don’t remember them playing reviews days later. If Cena isn’t at Raw tonight lol.


https://www.reddit.com/r/barstoolsports/comments/884vca/john_cena_at_hq/

That? I think it just aired an hour ago but was done four days ago, same suit too.

But I would love a wife vs wife match, if Cena's wife wins, he goes to WM


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The one name I wanted to see from the injured list is of course the only one missing :lol  (not that I was expecting him, but still lol)

I'm also hoping for ABA Taker.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Nah, Taker won't show up and Cena will instead get in the middle of the ring and start dancing as this is playing...


sigh...


well at least I came prepared


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taker going to accept via satellite from a graveyard.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/barstoolsports/comments/884vca/john_cena_at_hq/
> 
> That? I think it just aired an hour ago but was done four days ago, same suit too.
> 
> But I would love a wife vs wife match, if Cena's wife wins, he goes to WM




Noticed the suit and thought possibly that was the case. Alrighty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am ready to be sold on Mania. Sports entertain me RAW


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

pls be a good home how raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cmon RAW, please be a great go home show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Let's do this! Get us hyped for WM, WWE!:mark:


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Can we PLEASE have 1 good go home show!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well last Raw before Mania so good show please...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gonna kick off with Angle/Rousey/HHH/Steph


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

What a shit show


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ronda bout to eat her first pedigree :mark:


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Alright Coach!

Alright another awkward Ronda Rousey segment!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like how Steph is first. Nice pants, both physically and in the relationship.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steph dancing to her music was very cringey :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those leather pants and boots :banderas


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Steph dressed like she's ready to go through a table.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta get HHH and Steph out there before the basketball game starts.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Haitch getting cheered lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Say what you want about Steph but she looks damn fine for her age.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph looking on point tonight :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Unorthodox said:


> What a shit show


It literally just started. What the fuck :HA


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Triple H, the Game, The king of kings, the cerebral assassin, Hunter, Paul

How many bleedin names does one character need??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've never seen a man so happy for people to tell him that he sucks.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Checking in for RAW, praying it's a good one..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd is hot tonight


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I love the giant table, this is great.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna give this RAW an hour to see if it'll be any good.

Also Ronda needs new music in the worst way lol.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

"Baddest woman on the planet" I think Holly and Amanda have something to say about that. As well as Laila Ali and Ann Wolfe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This feud is totally unrealistic. Everyone know Steph would kick Ronda's ass irl.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look Ronda is wearing something different :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Ronda and those leggings :book


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The face on Coach announcing Ronda. I could feel his actual pain. 
So which one is going through the table? I wouldn't mind Ronda, actually by HHH. Just something to show it won't be literally "man hits woman = DQ" at WM.

She's still like a child, it's hilarious in a good way.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

why are ppl cheering for this hasbeen... cant wait to see her botch up a storm on the mania stage.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why do they have this segment setup like a debate is gonna happen? LOL


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph looks like she's on the juice.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Steph looks amazing tonight! 

I don’t like that she doesn’t seem at all afraid of Ronda in this storyline. She really should play it a bit more cowardly instead of acting like she actually has a shot of beating Ronda


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well someone's going through those tables in about 10-15 mins.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

At least Ronda doesn't have that god awful eye makeup this week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kurt going to translate Ronda's promo into English.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting contrast in outfits between the two women and men.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talking segment? Time to start cooking dinner


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Rousey is such a better character when she has the badass scowl. This smiling celebrity persona needs to go away and unleash the beast character she can be.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

A broken freakin' neck. Get it right Hunter.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

The fuck is this, a debate?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Steph looks like she's on the juice.


Huge Nips and a Monster Clit, which the Haitch loves as we know.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Business has picked up ladies and gentleman!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Ronda stop smiling lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope Coach goes through the table.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boring start to the show this.


----------



## RED30000 idk (Aug 9, 2017)

After seeing all of Rhondas stuff from MMA days. Seeing her all happy shaking the fans hands and being friendly is less believeable than Rey kicking Batistas ass


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why do they keep acting like Steph is some kind of established successful wrestler? fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sheesh :buried


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

God she has absolutely no Charisma...none.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ronda is going to tank after Mania. Sorry folks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda's jacket actually looks dope


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is bad. Cut this shit early Vince. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well this has been horrible so far.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i really want to see rousey and steph lez it off


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph's arm looks great!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, they're trying really hard to get the crowd to like Ronda. She did get cheered better than she has before. Atlanta seems a hot city in general though.

But every time she opens her mouth all the energy just drains from the segment.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm trying to remember the last time they pushed such an underwhelming match so hard.

This is going to bomb so terribly...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Last show before Wrestlemania fucking 34 folks. *cries*


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey that's Seth thing! Seth they stole your thing!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol they keep calling her the baddest woman on the planet xD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's like Rousey never got knocked out twice if you look at how WWE's audience has responded to her.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I would seriously pay money for a shoot fight between Steph and Ronda, while HHH is forced to watch.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So if Ronda's UFC career means nothing in WWE, then so should Brock Lesnar's...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If only Stephanie had a bangin' body... because her face is 

:trips5


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

this is terrible, off to watch the 2nd period of the Leafs game.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its nice hearing Angle sound coherent and not botch his lines! :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And this segment sucks either way. So tired of this authority crap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment is Ronda freakin' lousy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is boring, I'm bored of listening to Steph and Trips talk, let's get to some brawling or something :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Did Angle just repeat himself? Lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This went downhill very fast. As per usual Triple H and Steph hog the spotlight and make it all about themselves.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

You can't be the baddest woman on the planet and be deathly ticklish.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Not watched in months. Bored already. Load of shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's official... I want The Authority to come back.

I miss asshole heel management running Raw/SD.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ronda Rowdy. Oh yeah, I heard of her!

So it was just three fucking questions? WTF?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who's asking these basic questions?


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

OMG! This is a debate! WTF!?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So this is how they open the last road to Wrestlemania show? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

theres the scowl


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh shit that was a good burn for steph


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Wtf happened to Angle on the mic. Jesus.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ronda Rowdy, :lmao

Kurt is fucking hilarious.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Steph with a shot!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Damn Ronda you almost had a cool line.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ she should never hold a microphone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That line from Ronda would have been better had she not stopped mid sentence, the crowd threw her off a bit.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh man, she missed that punch line


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get in Taka Michinoku to say "JUST TAP OUT!"


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> It literally just started. What the fuck :HA


his post was a little premature, i agree... if he waited till now though(or even 10 minutes ago), it would be on the mark.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This has never been a thing, ever, Coach. But yeah, let's pretend it is!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That was cringeworthy...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn, she really delivered that terribly.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WTF is this :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Terrible segment. What a way to not sell your special attraction.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

What a segment. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Not watched in months. Bored already. Load of shit.


Don't watch.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha @ Trips!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Did they have Steph do that :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so bad lolololol why do I watch this shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah yes. Stephanie always has to be the strongest person ever booked.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

The crowd are really letting Rousey get away with being shit haha.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I think this goes down as being a worse segment then Bayley this is your life


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The frown Rousey does is so cringe...AND DID SHE MAN HANDLE TRIPLE H fpalm



Annnnd she's getting emasculated by Stephanie fpalm

Just a shit show all around fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still a better seller than Cena.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury :kobelol :ti


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Ronda is straight cringe on the mic.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man she can't even sell going through a table well.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This was cringe and 20 minutes wasted.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The edited video packages are much more in Ronda Rowdy's comfort zone at this point.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Decent segment. 

Not bad at all.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This is almost worse than Alexa Bliss' This Is Your Life.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Everyone gets put through a table they act like they're barely breathing and can't move
Ronda gets put through a table and she just has trouble getting up

Yeah, she's tough.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That jacket looks familiar :hmm


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Who in the fuck would believe Steph could ever do that to Ronda...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We all know whos winning on sunday then. lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Watching Steph get physical with Ronda is beyond a joke to watch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahaaha that was so bad trips with the strongest mic shots in the business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Angle forever being sucker punched by HHH :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

That table slam. :maury


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Ronda looks to have suffered a severe case of constipation after that bump..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was not exactly excellence in execution.....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stephanie be killing leather pants.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Steph with the chokeslam..... :goldberg


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Thought it was funny as shit watching Ronda choke Triple H.:ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love seeing Trips sell for Ronda. You'd think he was getting yolked up by Taker with the way he sells for her! :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That was going well until the table spot. Looked so slow and rehearsed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Triple H sold Ronda choking him as if Andre The Giant had him by the throat.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's weird that they're playing Trips' music in the bg of this little promo :lol


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

God I hope this mixed tag doesn't main event


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ronda taking a bump before Sunday. Hopefully she didn't break anything. :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was lame. Still not sold on Mania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that segment was shit, Ronda's face trying to "sell" the table bump :lol

At least she looked nice in those pants


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ronda botching the one good line she’s ever had was probably the highlight of that segment.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"Another stellar Wrestlemania matchup" Yeah, like that Steph/Triple H and Ronda/Kurt segment was supa hot fire.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

That was bad, like really bad and everyone involved should be ashamed


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I bet the Mixed tag gets 20 minutes too :lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ronda was garbage in UFC and even more garbage in WWE.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Watching Steph get physical with Ronda is beyond a joke to watch.


Steph got her when she wasn't even aware of Steph attacking her.

How does that not make any iota of sense to you? 

This is WWE.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Apparently HHH got hit with the mic and then she choked him
But like, Steph, no, I sincerely don't believe you could slam her through a table.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That wasn't even that bad, relax people :lmao


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Haven't watched Raw in 6 months. Should I watch the Wrestlemania go home show? How was the opening segment?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Triple nose looks old


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

So Haitch lets Ronda choke him out but Steph can just pick her up and put her threw a table?


Hunter is really trying to get her over by pussifying himself. I'd be okay with it as long as he could pedigree Ronda's ass. Thanks PC millenials, you ruined everything.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> That was lame. Still not sold on Mania.


It's free though. 

And has one of the best cards since Mania 17.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Clique said:


> I bet the Mixed tag gets 20 minutes too :lol


Can't wait for The Rock to interfere :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I think this goes down as being a worse segment then Bayley this is your life


Nah, Stephanie and Triple H were awesome. They were the only part that was awesome.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd love someone to tally up all the times Bayley has faced someone from Absolution since they debuted, its pretty much been every week at this point.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*To get this cunt Stephanie over. fpalm*_


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Stephanie went from being scared of fighting Jacqueline back in the day to choke slamming and mean mugging Ronda Rousey :kobelol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CoverD said:


> Who in the fuck would believe Steph could ever do that to Ronda...


i guess you missed the videos of steph being trained by a ex mma guy and coach, but yeah who indeed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah that opening segment was not very good.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Odds on ABA or Big Evil tonight? 50/50?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Don’t you love Kurt’s weekly promo botches. “Ronda Rowdy”, “Stephanie Mc Ran” etc.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley is going to grow an evil mustache and goatee to signify her turn to evil.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That was a fun opening, poor Ronda and Kurt together on the mic, though. Also, if these four try to have a real match, I predict a debacle.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

if rousey was able to deliver her line well, the segment would've only been three quarters horrible. if the table spot wasn't the weakest/fakest looking spot of all time, it would have only been half horrible. needless to say, the segment turned out to be double horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ho-hum. And even when suspending belief because it's wrestling, it's just VERY difficult to buy Stephanie getting the better of Ronda in any physical confrontation.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I would not be shocked if Stephane and Trips won sunday and Steph pins Ronda clean 1 2 3.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd love someone to tally up all the times Bayley has faced someone from Absolution since they debuted, its pretty much been every week at this point.


then juxtapose that number with Ryback vs Big Show for the last four years overuse heavyweight title


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> :ti


Either Ronda is heavier than I thought or that is one weak ass table


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

the_hound said:


> i guess you missed the videos of steph being trained by a ex mma guy and coach, but yeah who indeed


I've done a lot of boxing, Anthony Joshua would still kill me within a second.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda's chokeslam is more devastating than Taker's. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Lmfao that trophy looks like a uterus.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Ho-hum. And even when suspending belief because it's wrestling, it's just VERY difficult to buy Stephanie getting the better of Ronda in any physical confrontation.


She is being trained by an Ex-MMA guy and she got Rousey when she least expected it from behind.

How is that not believable?


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

So is this whole feud supposed to make Steph look strong and mainstream?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What is the difference with ABA and Big Evil Undertaker?
I thought they were more or less the same but the haircut. Wasn't ABA at Judgement Day and then Big Evil just cut his hair short and was more of a heel later on?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Ronda just got owned by the bigger, badder, stronger steph.. Get owned Ronda.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

A rollin' rollin' rollin' commercial on Sky Sports for Raw? Biker Taker confirmed.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ronda can't even sell getting put through a table.

But really? With Ronda's muscle memory is anyone really suppose to believe that someone like Stephanie would get the drop on her?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

guess its time to shit on rousey time, some people are just utter pricks


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow. Bayley vs an Absolution member. Groundbreaking.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pointless battle royal for a pointless trophy.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Sonya Deville! I love her.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That Women's trophy. Oh God.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

:lmao that trophy is ASS


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ronda looked hella cute tonight, but shes terrible on the mic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Either Ronda is heavier than I thought or that is one weak ass table


Probably the table being weak as fuck. Noticed how it was covered up by that black cloth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronda's botched her line so bad "Are you right or left handed? cause i wanted to know you can still sign my check after i rip it off" um how she gonna sign your check if you rip the arm off?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The never ending Bayley/Sasha vs Absolution feud, great :eyeroll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God that trophy for the women's battle royal is even uglier than in the photo :lol


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

The trophy looks plastic


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Bayley vs Evil Bayley.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clique said:


> :lmao that trophy is ASS


No way the design wasn't intentional :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RamPaige said:


> Ronda can't even sell getting put through a table.
> 
> But really? With Ronda's muscle memory is anyone really suppose to believe that someone like Stephanie would get the drop on her?


You're underestimating how new this is to her........


And yes, what part of getting her from behind when she does not expect it do you not understand? 

That drop literally took 10 seconds while she was occupied with Haitch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like Sonya but she really needs to stop yelling baby all the time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Elias said:


> She is being trained by an Ex-MMA guy and she got Rousey when she least expected it from behind.
> 
> How is that not believable?


Just because you shoot jumpers with Derek Fisher doesn't mean you can beat Kobe Bryant in 1 on 1


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PUSH SONYA DEVILLE!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ronda's botched her line so bad "Are you right or left handed? cause i wanted to know you can still sign my check after i rip it off" um how she gonna sign your check if you rip the arm off?


She meant she'll rip the arm Steph doesn't write with, so she'll still have her writing arm to sign the checks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol botch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hoping Sonya picks up the win here.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Triple H’s face looks like melting rubber


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Looking at them. Sonya should have been Bayley´s evil big sister, who bullied her her whole life. That could have rejuvenated the underdog storyline on the main roster.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Just because you shoot jumpers with Derek Fisher doesn't mean you can beat Kobe Bryant in 1 on 1


You certainly can when Kobe is already occupied with someone else and doesn't even expect it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley kada


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Paige actually looks half way decent tonight


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

She still looks rough around the edges, I fear she's going to suffer the most from being brought up to be in a defunct group, Mandy's got her look going for her, Sonya's going to have to get it all together quicker, I think.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Looking at them. Sonya should have been Bayley´s evil big sister, who bullied her her whole life. That could have rejuvenated the underdog storyline on the main roster.


THAT'S GOTTA BE SONYA.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Can we cut to Bayley getting jumped already? I'm curious to see if Sasha will help her or if it really was a heel turn.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ronda's botched her line so bad "Are you right or left handed? cause i wanted to know you can still sign my check after i rip it off" um how she gonna sign your check if you rip the arm off?


She said she was gonna rip the other one off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> She meant she'll rip the arm Steph doesn't write with, so she'll still have her writing arm to sign the checks.


I know, but the way she said it made it sound dumb, she didn't specify she would rip the other arm off she just she'd rip it off. As someone else said it was one of her best lines since shes been here and she botched it.



Abisial said:


> She said she was gonna rip the other one off.


No she didn't, thats why it was botched.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

hahahahaha this is the go home to Wrestlemania??

feels like a normal Raw two me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That trophy looks like a damn thong.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I know, but the way she said it made it sound dumb, she didn't specify she would rip the other arm off she just she'd rip it off. As someone else said it was one of her best lines since shes been here and she botched it.


She's still not used to being cheered in WWE. That's why she botched it. You could see her the moment she had her name chanted and Kurt whispered something.
I don't think she's botching but she's corpsing a lot.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This whole damn company is soooooo formulaic.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That commercial break was like 7 mins long...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match going on a little too long.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re terrified to let Paige do anything these days. She can easily stomp without getting injured, or interfere in matches, distract the referee etc. Something! Anything!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Zzz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Some of you guys have unrealistic expectations for Ronda. Jesus Christ, she's not that bad, green as hell, yes, but it could be way worse. Did you really expect her to perform like a freaking veteran?


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

No one cares about this crap wwe please stop


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I know, but the way she said it made it sound dumb, she didn't specify she would rip the other arm off she just she'd rip it off. As someone else said it was one of her best lines since shes been here and she botched it.
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't, thats why it was botched.


She said "it" instead of "your hand", the gist of the sentence was 100% explained though, just nitpicking at that point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Never thought I would say this but I miss Booker on commentary. it hasn't taken me long to get completely sick of hearing Coach.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

KITD said:


> The trophy looks plastic


So do the wrestlers competing for it, hiyoooooo!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Time killer match here. They will probably go right to a backstage segment because they literally have no idea how to fit 3 hours with these "storylines" they set up for Mania, lol.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That trophy looks like a chunk of chocolate.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Many People think Sonya Deville is a future Womens Champion"

Literally haven't heard of 1 person, much less "many people"


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Bayley isn't a veteran, Cole.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That trophy is reminding me of HIMYM and Ted was trying to stop a penis shaped building to be built. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel turn.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Himiko said:


> They’re terrified to let Paige do anything these days. She can easily stomp without getting injured, or interfere in matches, distract the referee etc. Something! Anything!


Do something! Do something!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's go Bayley. Bayley sucks! :curry2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why the hell is Sacha out there?


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

That match was waaaaaay to long to end in a roll up and a beat down


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Raise my hand!" Sasha :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"what the heck" :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Can't believe they decided to do Alexa vs. Nia instead of Bayley vs. Sasha.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who gives a shit about this?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

first ever womens battle royal at wrestlemania???? WTF


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Mandy Rose' ass is a national treasure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mandy Rose from behind. :fuckyeah


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh wow Finn vs Seth :wow


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Setting up for yet another Sasha/Bayley/Absolution tag match for next week


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sasha grabbing Bayley's chin like Shad did to JTG. :lol *_


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> That trophy looks like a damn thong.


Well, it could have been this, it is after all #WWELogic ......














​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley snatching her bald. :sasha3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF was that Arby's commercial lmfao


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Never thought I would say this but I miss Booker on commentary. it hasn't taken me long to get completely sick of hearing Coach.


Booker has a personality and is a good character. He also had star power.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought they stopped with the "extraordinary" shit with Balor, I guess I was wrong fpalm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Eh I was sports entertained by the opening segment. Steph looking fine and Ronda with the funny quip. 

At the end of the day it’s two retired wrestlers, a non-wrestler and a rookie wrestler in a mixed tag match. Gotta take it for what it’s worth.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> Mandy Rose' ass is a national treasure.


If I was Cena I'd hop off of Nikki.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Last two weeks of Sasha/Bayley feud has been far better than the entire Nia/Alexa feud.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

the_hound said:


> i guess you missed the videos of steph being trained by a ex mma guy and coach, but yeah who indeed


Oh no, I saw them, but even if she was roided out, there's no way. :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They are shooting the SAME FUCKING ANGLE for Bayley and Sasha for three months! One comes out, gets beaten up, the other makes the save, then some fuckery.
Why did Sasha even save her? They beat the shit out of each other last week! WTF?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol at them saying past winners of the Andre rumble have gone on too great success. Mojo is a star I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

vines golden boy up next


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone have that Rollin Rollin Commercial on Sky Sports?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> Mandy Rose' ass is a national treasure.


She's so baadddd


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God the build for the Asuka/Charlotte feud has been utter SHIT, its been built up by video packages of each of their careers, they had 1 interaction in a promo on SDL and thats it. Charlotte has more build against Natalya than she does Asuka seeing as Natalya beat her on SDL, while Asuka has been on Raw beating jobbers in meaningless squash matches not even mentioning or interacting with Charlotte.

They've kept Asuka on Raw through this whole build and thats why its been shit, Asuka is just on Raw every week facing jobbers, its like no effort has been put into this feud at all, and it should be one of the biggest matches at WM and they're treating it as if its a pre show match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Triple H’s face looks like melting rubber


I "LOL'D" in real life.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> She's so baadddd


FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I HAVE TO FUCK HER ONE DAY


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I HAVE TO FUCK HER ONE DAY


Tell us when it happens.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> God the build for the Asuka/Charlotte feud has been utter SHIT, its been built up by video packages of each of their careers, they had 1 interaction in a promo on SDL and thats it. Charlotte has more build against Natalya than she does Asuka seeing as Natalya beat her on SDL, while Asuka has been on Raw beating jobbers in meaningless squash matches note even mentioning or interacting with Charlotte.
> 
> They've kept Asuka on Raw through this whole build and thats why its been shit, Asuka is just on Raw every week facing jobbers, its like no effort has been put into this feud at all, and it should be one of the biggest matches at WM and they're treating it as if its a pre show match.


Actually Charlotte like it better that way


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So they're basically gonna do the same Asuka recap they did a few weeks ago. Hopefully this means she'll show up on SmackDown to do something with Charlotte instead of doing pointless matches.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have no interest in that movie about John Cena taking his daughter's virginity. I find it to be poor taste.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> So they're basically gonna do the same Asuka recap they did a few weeks ago. Hopefully this means she'll show up on SmackDown to do something with Charlotte instead of doing pointless matches.


Maybe a little bit of a heel turn


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Coach Kind of sucks. He doesn't even seem like he wants to be there

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE is hurting so bad that they're giving Mania away for free.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why the fuck would tarnish Asuka by comparing her to Reigns?
It's like saying "she's like Trish during that one mudpool match"


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Its 1.45 AM and all WWE has shown me in 45 minutes of their go home show for Wrestle fucking Mania is crap womens wrestling. WWE deserves to fail at this point. No one gives a shit about this ffs, its not worth 45 minutes of the start of your show, what casual is still watching this show?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> WWE is hurting so bad that they're giving Mania away for free.


They give it away for free every year as well as every other pay per view. It just doesn't make sense to me lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Praying Charlotte beats her, this fucking streak needs to end already, shes not that fucking special to get a streak this god damn long.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Another women making "history" segment. Yay, just what this go home show needed.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ZzzzzzzzzZzzzzz


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Elias said:


> Tell us when it happens.


He'll find out when he wakes up with a wet bed


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Asuka by the numbers...

I guess it's something different than Royal Rumble by the numbers...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ugh, Balor. Fucking awful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ASUKA > :goldberg


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This blue attire finn has been wearing lately really needs to go.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Balor gotta quit with the Blue. Only Bluetista can do that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They made their baby's first name Monroe? Thats more of a last name imo, sounds weird as a first name.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Praying Charlotte beats her, this fucking streak needs to end already, shes not that fucking special to get a streak this god damn long.


I know it won't happen but I would love it if Charlotte beats her at Mania. I am really not seeing the investment from the fans on this streak.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why on earth are we getting Balor/Rollins before WM?

fpalm


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Fuck off with the lazy video packages. Fucking do something, it's the go home show for fuck sake!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finn Bluelor still happening


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We went from a guy named after a legendary man capable of destroying armies and named after a giant of blight to Mr. Smiles


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> They made their baby's first name Monroe? Thats more of a last name imo, sounds weird as a first name.


I thought it was a weird name as well, it's not as bad as Birdie though lmao.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Balor/Rollins now...guess they're blowing their load before bball.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"The smiling man" Finn Balor!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well good night everybody it's nearly 3am in France and it's look like this show will be bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:Cocky :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect Miz/Miztourage to cause a DQ here.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I used to pronounce Asuka "Ass Oo Ka"


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Praying Charlotte beats her, this fucking streak needs to end already, shes not that fucking special to get a streak this god damn long.


Great, then we can have another 50/50 geek that doesn't feel special.

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind if Charlotte wins and there's gonna be big problems if they plan to keep the streak going for another year all so Ronda, who has proven herself terrible in every way, can break it.

But ending it isn't going to be a panacea like some people are clamoring for, almost every woman in the company is a loser right now. So taking away one of the few notable things about the division when it's really bad doesn't strike me as a great thing at the moment.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

God I hate what wrestling has become. The ONLY thing that will save this shit show for me is an Undertaker appearance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just Seth Rollins, not Seth Freaking Rollins because they've given that to Ronda freaking Rousey. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> I thought it was a weird name as well, it's not as bad as Birdie though lmao.


Yeah that girls gonna grow up and be mad as hell at Brie for naming her that, odds are she gets it legally changed at some point in her life.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nearly an hour gone on the GO HOME SHOW and we've had:

- A lousy opening segment which added nothing
- A shitty womens match.
- Balor/Rollins when we get them two in the same match in 6 days time.

yawn.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Elias said:


> Tell us when it happens.


I bet she's loud too bruh :tucky


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Eh I was sports entertained by the opening segment. Steph looking fine and Ronda with the funny quip.
> 
> At the end of the day it’s two retired wrestlers, a non-wrestler and a rookie wrestler in a mixed tag match. Gotta take it for what it’s worth.


Pretty much. I did like Ronda's quip lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never noticed, but Bayley is a pretty good striker.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The Charlotte vs Alexa build up would be more interesting if they at least interacted with one another. I'd even take them being respectful to one another although I'd prefer an interaction with Heel like Charlotte and the cocky Asuka from NxT.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ya'll creepy depraved dudes really need help fpalm


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Fuck off Cole and shove that snickers up your arse!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Match of the night.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Never noticed, but Bayley is a pretty good striker.


Better than Rousey


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Anyone else notice them moving the chairs away from the table when they went for the photo? Kinda telegraphed that someone was going through it, and seeing wwe won't break from the formula of having the heels get the upper hand right before the ppv it was obviously going to be Ronda

2. Nobody gives a shit about this bayley vs Banks fued...

3. With paige out, Absolution has lost all its luster and direction. They are being booked like 3MB with tits

4. Long ass video package for Asuka, like anyone watching WWE programming needs reminding of who she is...obvious time killer 

5. Rollins vs Balor? Why have this match the week of Wrestlmania? Like seriously why? This could be a ppv main event. Instead they are blowing their wad 7 days before the match. Im tired of WWE doing this. It's obvious that this will have some kind of fuckery


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why can't they do something different than another rematch, good as these guys are?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really wish Cole would stop reminding us every week that Balor was the first Universal Champion.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

They should have let Balor keep the Demon gimmick. He's just so generic without it.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Why are these clowns emphasizing that WM 34 is free for new subscribers?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Balor’s body looks amazing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give Seth back the "freaking" and let him get his freak on.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Paige actually looks half way decent tonight


Paige's lips actually look gorgeous. The one thing I would change is have Paige in heels instead of tennis shoes.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Miz is a heel right?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Miz getting deep here.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If I were Miz, I would want people to forget that I was in the worst Mania main event since Undertaker and Sid bored the world.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

deadcool said:


> Why are these clowns emphasizing that WM 34 is free for new subscribers?


It's just basic advertising. Most people won't cancel the subscription until they see it get charged. So by getting them to sign up, they can get a lot of people to forget they have to cancel it.
And since it's reasonably cheap every month, a lot more people won't just cancel it since it's only 10 dollars or whatever.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Balor gotta quit with the Blue. Only Bluetista can do that.


Maybe it's a foreshadowing. Balor seems like a SmackDown guy anyway. Let him go there and join his New Japan buddies. While he's at it, take his goon squad of Gallows and Anderson with him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so tired of builds like this for ppv matches for triple threats, oh lets have two of the guys in it face each other cause the 3rd guy wont be involved, fucking idiots, none of the guys in the match should be facing each other until the ppv, not in singles or tag or anything, keep them apart until the match. Oh wow Miz isn't involved in this so its gonna be so much different at WM.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What a terrible raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

One of the only times you'll see Miz break kayfabe.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Miz a heel or ???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Couldn't they have appropriated Ambrose's nickname instead and called Ronda "The Lunatic Minge"?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can Miz shut the fuck up about being a dad for a minute???


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For a second I swear I heard Miz saying "I've learnt how to swallow", I was like WTF? That's how much attention I am paying atm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Miz is clearly so happy to be a dad, happy for him. He needs to remember he's a heel going into Mania though so cool down a little lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rolling rolling rolling


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can Miz shut the fuck up about being a dad for a minute???


Yeah it really derailed the commentary and took focus away from the match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Miz needs to stop with the dad talk, he's supposed to be a heel yet he's on commentary talking about how great it is to be a dad, can't really hate someone when they're saying that stuff, and theres also a match going on they're completely ignoring i might add.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, let's not talk about your fucking personal life while there's a match going on. I don't give two shits that you just had a kid mate, I wanna know (in analytical detail) what's happening in the ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can Miz shut the fuck up about being a dad for a minute???


I have no problem with it, man. He's just expressing how much he embraces being a father now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone give me Elias please


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy shit Balor got serious, the end of the World is near.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is this Miz face turn BS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> Someone give me Elias please


I'm here


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Take a shot everytime Miz mentions he's a dad and has a child.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

This is so bad. Miz talking about being pissed on and shat on! WHAT THE FUCK!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There is a match going on and the commentary team is taking a piss/shit about being a father. fpalm


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I have no problem with it, man. He's just expressing how much he embraces being a father now.


I think a few comments at the start would have been fine, but he's still playing a heel and it's a week until Mania. He just needs to cool it a bit with the "I'm a dad!" thing.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What the fuck is this, who cares about Nakamura


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Someone needs to tell Miz to shut the fuck up and remember he is a heel. If he wanted to do anything he should be shitting all over being a dad and get easy heat.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Are they advertising a match during a match? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is just a setup for Miztourage eventually attack. Miz fake acting like a face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK??????????


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife and I had our first kid in January so I don't mind him talking about it because my son dominates my life now. I'm actually holding him as I write this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wtf why are we seeing a video package while this match is going on?


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Wtf is this? Running commercials for Wrestlmania during the match?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Are they really advertising the WWE Championship match during this match


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't they have Smackdown for this?

Fuck off.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What's happening!? :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> I think a few comments at the start would have been fine, but he's still playing a heel and it's a week until Mania. He just needs to cool it a bit with the "I'm a dad!" thing.


Man, he's still in excitement mode. It's like Ronda and constantly being excited.

Let him have his moment. Not all heels have to be "I wanna kill the other guy". heels can have more of a backstory than just "I'll win by cheating", you know.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I really wish Cole would stop reminding us every week that Balor was the first Universal Champion.


I wish :cole would stop doing commentary entirely.

:draper2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

misterxbrightside said:


> Are they advertising a match during a match? :lol




They seriously just don’t give a fuck lol. The game is tipping off too so even less fucks will be given. I’m laughing a lot tonight about how bad that first hour was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Don't they have Smackdown for this?
> 
> Fuck off.


They assume nobody watches it.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

I drink and I know things said:


> My wife and I had our first kid in January so I don't mind him talking about it because my son dominates my life now. I'm actually holding him as I write this.


Sure, but you're not The Miz, one of the companies biggest heels, 6 days away from defending his IC title at Wrestlemania, talking shit on live TV. Bit of a difference.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I wish :cole would stop doing commentary entirely.
> 
> :draper2


I mean that would work as well.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

misterxbrightside said:


> Are they advertising a match during a match? :lol


At least they had two screens so you can still see the match. They do that on Smackdown also, except they do it during whole ad breaks.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha so this is what they mean by having less commercials


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this really happening? Why would they do that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really annoyed with WWE. They are talking more about Miz's daughter than hyping the match. LAME. :trump


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> My wife and I had our first kid in January so I don't mind him talking about it because my son dominates my life now. I'm actually holding him as I write this.


Congrats man, all the best and don't let him grow.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins/Balor getting treated like a jobber match :lmao Miz promoting his new baby on commentary, and a promo for Nakamura/Styles on top of the match is just a shambles.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Washing dishes would be more entertaining than this RAW. I really hope it picks up some time..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get a spot where they both try to pull a slingblade at the same time? :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The blue trunks are better than black ones...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nolo King said:


> Washing dishes would be more entertaining than this RAW. I really hope it picks up some time..


Yeah, i'm getting pretty close to tapping out and going to do something else.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> Sure, but you're not The Miz, one of the companies biggest heels, 6 days away from defending his IC title at Wrestlemania, talking shit on live TV. Bit of a difference.


You're getting worked.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good match, terrible commercial timing as usual :eyeroll


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> Sure, but you're not The Miz, one of the companies biggest heels, 6 days away from defending his IC title at Wrestlemania, talking shit on live TV. Bit of a difference.


So?
He's a heel, not stupid evil (seriously, look it up to understand).I fucking _loathe_ Miz, literally, I'd love him to be fired. But he can talk about his daughter while still being a heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so fucking hard to picture this Balor with the Universal title, he's so shit now. At the beginning of his main roster run he had a cool kinda mysterious factor to him, now he's just a smiling goof in blue.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Cena - Taker is the only thing that will make this Raw semi-entertaining. Sucks we have to wait another 2hrs to see it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"He has 10 years off and he still isn't good"

Graves burying Coach :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

agreed with the consensus. all this daughter talk 6 days before mania makes no sense to me, unless they’re trying to make him even more of a heel by nauseating everyone.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Elias said:


> I drink and I know things said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I had our first kid in January so I don't mind him talking about it because my son dominates my life now. I'm actually holding him as I write this.
> ...


Thanks. It is pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can we get a spot where they both try to pull a slingblade at the same time? :lol


 Happened again haha


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> So?
> He's a heel, not stupid evil (seriously, look it up to understand).I fucking _loathe_ Miz, literally, I'd love him to be fired. But he can talk about his daughter while still being a heel.


No, he can't. Not on TV. It has nothing to do with ANYTHING.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Man, he's still in excitement mode. It's like Ronda and constantly being excited.
> 
> Let him have his moment. Not all heels have to be "I wanna kill the other guy". heels can have more of a backstory than just "I'll win by cheating", you know.


No, not all heels need to be like that, but Miz was being a bit too much for me. 

You can have a backstory without being like "Baby!" every two seconds. Also, it's the go home show for Mania. That should be the focus. Sorry, that's how I feel.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I miss Booker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can we just wheel Taker out there and be done with it please?


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Mr. Kanefan said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, but you're not The Miz, one of the companies biggest heels, 6 days away from defending his IC title at Wrestlemania, talking shit on live TV. Bit of a difference.
> ...


If he is talking about his daughter at all he should be slagging her off saying she has ruined his life of luxury etc etc for easy heat.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE are prob gonna make us wait till the 3rd hr to see the Reigns/Lesnar and Cena/Taker segments huh?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't wait for the triple threat at Mania. It's gonna be great.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That video promo for AJ vs Nak in the middle of the match earlier was so annoying and stupid.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So much complaining when it's not even that bad yet. :lol


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

That's it I'm done. 2.10 AM here, this show is garbage filler.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why is this match still going on? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice match


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> No, he can't. Not on TV. It has nothing to do with ANYTHING.


Why?
Are you suddenly going to think "Miz needs to be cheered to support his family?"


King Gimp said:


> No, not all heels need to be like that, but Miz was being a bit too much for me.
> 
> You can have a backstory without being like "Baby!" every two seconds. Also, it's the go home show for Mania. That should be the focus. Sorry, that's how I feel.



Hey, you've got a good point here. But even though this is the go home show, outside of Ronda's segment and Cena/'Taker, I feel like this was already done.
By that I mean is that Miz/Rollings/Smiles can't advance the story more.
And Miz isn't what I'd call a typical heel, he tries to be a nice guy kinda heel. 

Don't misunderstand me, I get why you thnk this is too much babytalk but I'm not sure what else we could do here in all honesty. Talk about how the Miztourage was going to help him win?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn good match


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roll on takeover


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Really good match this, a solid four stars.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

"if seth lands this it could be over"

how about mentioning that it backfired on seth last time?

edit: or that that's how their last match ended. do they not remember two or three weeks ago?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I liked the almost call back to the buckle bomb that hurt Finn's shoulder.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Why is this match still going on? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Why are you complaining? Great match. By far the best part thus far.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder what Balor's body fat percentage is?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

MOTY candidate for sure


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Amazing match. Now this should be for the Universal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was one of the best matches of the year :clap :clap


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yas! The Man :mark:

Excellent match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bugger, I hope that doesn't mean Seth is gonna lose at Mania now cos he got the win before Mania


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice to see the crowd reacting to a good match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this is great... when was the last time the crowd was so hot on near falls?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Why are you complaining? Great match. By far the best part thus far.


Genuinely bored.

We'll get the exact same shit in 6 days time too. This is a pointless match that serves zero purpose.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Balor and Rollins blew the roof off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match! Nice to see Rollins get his win back.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Great match


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> Why?
> Are you suddenly going to think "Miz needs to be cheered to support his family?"
> 
> 
> ...


It's not about the babytalk. It's just the fact that Miz having a baby has nothing to do with his character, or the WWE, or this storyline. I had a wank last night but if I had a job where I had to talk on live TV I wouldn't fucking broadcast it just because it happened.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins baybay!

This means either Balor wins or Miz retains...


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

So he wins clean 6 days before the match...WWE booking is just retarded at this point


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That match did not need a clean finish. How stupid is this company?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I like how Seth and Balor are being built as the 2 workhorses of the show, it'll be sad when they job to the guy :reigns Great fucking match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great match, as expected. Totally down with either Seth or Finn walking away with the belt at 'Mania. Just as long as someone saves it from Miz.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I take back the bad things about Seth I've said in the past.
I think he was held back by the Shield. I really am starting to like him a lot.
Also that laugh/sneer/whatever


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Rollins won't be winning this Sunday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:Cocky :mark


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Genuinely bored.
> 
> We'll get the exact same shit in 6 days time too. This is a pointless match that serves zero purpose.


You probably should stop watching wrestling. No match is "pointless" it's only as pointless as you the viewer makes it out to be.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow. Incredible match, especially for a TV match. WM main event worthy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cool.

So a match that serves zero purpose between two men who are in the exact same match in 6 days time ends with a CLEAN win?

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I guess Balor wins the belt then. 

Or even worse, Miz retains.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Very good back and forth fast paced match with a hot crowd. The triple threat will be fire at Mania.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Solid match, as expected. Totally down with either Seth or Finn walking away with the belt at 'Mania. Just as long as someone saves it from Miz.


I like the Miz but I agree someone else needs to hold the belt for a while and freshen up the scene.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

3rd segment of the match was pretty good, good match overall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT match.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Good match but would've been great had it not been for all the stupid commercials (especially the Nakamura vs AJ promo playing at the same time)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is just a preview of this Sunday :trips8

What a fucking match! That was pretty damn good :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Why are you complaining? Great match. By far the best part thus far.


People love to complain, just to complain. It's a common thing on WF.

I agree with ya on how great the match was. Rollins and Balor have good chemistry.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Miz turns face, Seth turns heel, steals Bo and Axle, feuds with Finn. :lol I don't have a clue what's going on with this.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Seth's odds probably went lower after that win.

But that was a great preview, even if it was formulaic. What a match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> It's not about the babytalk. It's just the fact that Miz having a baby has nothing to do with his character, or the WWE, or this storyline. I had a wank last night but if I had a job where I had to talk on live TV I wouldn't fucking broadcast it just because it happened.


It's Miz - he's literally the guy that tries to be a 24/7 celebrity. Of course it's important to his character.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> You probably should stop watching wrestling. No match is "pointless" it's only as pointless as you the viewer makes it out to be.


Ey?

Of course it was pointless.

What purpose did the match serve?

Rollins literally went over clean :lmao :lmao :lmao

At least have Miz put the end to that misery and make it a no contest and a brawl leading into Mania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who's THE MAN on RAW? :Cocky


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Main Roster MOTY so far!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Smfh the CWs on the pre-show fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Genuinely bored.
> 
> We'll get the exact same shit in 6 days time too. This is a pointless match that serves zero purpose.


I don't mind Rollins and Balor competing for the IC title. 

I just don't think they need to be facing Miz.

I'd rather see Neville, Apollo or Cesaro facing Miz for the IC title.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Yeah Coach, it elevated Mojo's career so much that he's in it again this year!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As expected, the two battle royals and the CW match on the kickoff.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Smfh the CWs on the pre-show fpalm


SMH?

They are bums that get no reaction :lmao

NO one gives a fuck about them


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> Yeah Coach, it elevated Mojo's career so much that he's in it again this year!


I hate how they try to make it seem like a big deal when everyone that has won it has gone on to do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Mojo's career was "launched" after the Andre Battle Royal?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

They've got the kickoff show matches right IMO. I'm a big fan of 205live and think Cedric/Mustafa will kill it, but the match would have felt massively out of place on the main card. I just hope they don't get shafted into the 1st match with 20% of the crowd there...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> People love to complain, just to complain. It's a common thing on WF.
> 
> I agree with ya on how great the match was. Rollins and Balor have good chemistry.


Yep. I actually enjoy myself more when I don't post here. :shrug

I mean it was a formulaic way to build the triple threat but it more than did its job in raising the excitement level for it which was already high.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I don't mind Rollins and Balor competing for the IC title.
> 
> I just don't think they need to be facing Miz.
> 
> I'd rather see Neville, Apollo or Cesaro facing Miz for the IC title.


There was nothing wrong with the quality of the match - it was just pointless putting it on Raw.

Even more pointless having someone go over clean.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Great, another fucking video package :fuck


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I want Heath Slater to accept John Cena's match for WM.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The 2 participants of the mainevent of the show are not here tonight. This is so typical WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, Reigns/Lesnar stuff next!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They are going to take a in depth look at Lesnar/Reigns match? So a long video package?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CW Match was expected to be on the kickoff. I'm happy the two battle royals will be there too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time for RAW to step it up if they wanna keep viewers. The National Championship game is about to tip off.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Lesnar/Reigns match 3 years ago was really good even before the cash in. Bet this is way worse...just a feeling.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> The 2 participants of the mainevent of the show are not here tonight. This is so typical WWE.


I'm not complaining :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a rare great Raw match without spamming shit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At least Reigns/Lesnar isn't main eventing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldberg/Lesnar from last WM was one of the best under 5 min matches I've ever seen.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Nia vs Alexa needs to be on the pre show too.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol at the marks that say Fin can’t go.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Goldberg/Lesnar was an awesome title match last year at WM33.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman the underdog ugh


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Are they not here tonight?!


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> I hate how they try to make it seem like a big deal when everyone that has won it has gone on to do absolutely nothing.


I have no idea why they don't just bill it as the up and comer battle royal. Have all the new up and comers wrestle for something, instead of making it something it isn't.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Recap Mania


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Nia vs Alexa needs to be on the pre show too.


Wrestlemania needs to be a 4 hour preshow with a 30 minute main show containing only AJ VS Nak.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Funny hearing "That's Vince's boy" coming out of Roman mouth.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Remember when Braun beat the crap out of Reigns after the Elimination Chamber match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> There was nothing wrong with the quality of the match - it was just pointless putting it on Raw.
> 
> Even more pointless having someone go over clean.


The match tonight? Yeah it was good.

I thought you were talking about the IC title match at Mania.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'm not complaining :draper2


Of course, the last thing I need is another transparent forced attempt to make Reigns look as the sympathetic hero. I'm just talking form their point of view, their clueless minds view Reigns as the biggest star in the company, yet they've done a terrible job building this match as this huge mainevent. It's been midcarding/opening the show through the whole RTWM.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Roman is so badass... SO edgy... So anti Authority... SO NOT Vince's boy...

WOOO goo Roman.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Wrestlemania needs to be a 4 hour preshow with a 30 minute main show containing only AJ VS Nak.


That'll put a lotta butts to the seats.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980969970917171201


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

It’s incredible that WWE get away with giving us so little actual new content in their flagship 3 hour show.

Tonight so far, we’ve had 10 minites of that face to face, a 10 minute match from Bayley & Sonia and just under 20 minutes from Finn V Seth. That’s less than half of the 90 minutes so far, with the rest being ads and these unbelievably long shill packages full of the same clips we’ve been shown again and again for weeks.

Watching RAW live is a fucking nightmare.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

They've showed already have they not? Having mad Deja vu


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How much longer is this video package???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They just don't build ppv's the way they used to...

Which year did awesome ppv building end?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, is there no new Brock/Reigns segment tonight?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol talking to dana white LOOOOOOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980969970917171201


We need more of Tyson Kidd producing matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great video package of Reigns/Lesnar :mark


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow, even this video package is dull as hell. You can't even make this look exciting by condensing 5 weeks of story into 3 minutes. Brutal.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Lesnar/Reigns is the main event. How nice we don't get Undertaker.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

My thoughts exactly, Heyman.:ha


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> SMH?
> 
> They are bums that get no reaction :lmao
> 
> NO one gives a fuck about them


They were never put into a position to succeed.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok then just here for Brauns partner then tapping out. This is just bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Abisial said:


> They were never put into a position to succeed.


Exactly, but you think shoving them onto the main card of Mania will do them good ??


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> It’s incredible that WWE get away with giving us so little actual new content in their flagship 3 hour show.
> 
> Tonight so far, we’ve had 10 minites of that face to face, a 10 minute match from Bayley & Sonia and just under 20 minutes from Finn V Seth. That’s less than half of the 90 minutes so far, with the rest being ads and these unbelievably long shill packages full of the same clips we’ve been shown again and again for weeks.
> 
> Watching RAW live is a fucking nightmare.




RAW should have never gone to 3 hours. Two was more than enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they don't tell us who the partner is tonight and we find out at Mania itself. Though I do think it'll be disappointing :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> So, is there no new Brock/Reigns segment tonight?


Don't want them to be blamed for the poor rating against the basketball game.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Honestly, there is no point watching WWE TV live. It's an advertisers wet dream. No wonder stories can't flow, they're constantly broken up by constant ad breaks.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Has the Bar's entrance always been the fusion dance?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

if this the best they can do for the go home raw to Wrestlemania then its not looking good for the rest of 2018 cause tonight has sucked.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Abisial said:


> They were never put into a position to succeed.


I think they're better off on the kickoff tbh (as long as it's not the 1st match with nobody there). 

We're still in a transition period with HHH taking over the show and the match would feel out of place on the main card. Look how bad the CW segment was on Raw last week compared to how good 205 has been over the last few months... I'm hopeful they'll get more time on the kickoff as well in order to give a fantastic tournament a final befitting of the matches which led to it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Michigan looking good right now! Go blue


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> if this the best they can do for the go home raw to Wrestlemania then its not looking good for the rest of 2018 cause tonight has sucked.


Yeah, if this is the best they can do on the go-home show to WM; I dread to see what they have to offer on what is always the 'cool-down' season right after WM to begin with.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Exactly, but you think shoving them onto the main card of Mania will do them good ??



Of course, they need to stop treating them like some sideshow attraction. Putting them on the pre-show literally is saying "This does not matter" how the fuck can they get over if they never let them feel like they matter?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Kurt Angle: "Mr. Heyman, it is my duty as General Manager to inform you, that we do not want any sort of excitement or ass kicking on this wrestling show; therefore, I ask you kindly to not speak ill of your client's Opponent, because there might be a chance he gets a punch in after having been raped by your client for two weeks in a row. Think you!"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yeah, if this is the best they can do on the go-home show to WM; I dread to see what they have to offer on what is always the 'cool-down' season right after WM to begin with.


It'll be just like previous years.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

It would be PURE GOLD if Strowman brought back Ellsworth.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Big Show's the partner.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If it ends up being Big Show I'm off to bed.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Or Braun doesn't tag and just destroys both?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Has Taker shown up?


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Shane McMahon returns to Smackdown, he was away for ONE FUCKING WEEK!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias said:


> It'll be just like previous years.


Cool.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:braun
:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Braun either needs to face The Bar alone or team up with a return/debut.

Being paired with Elias will be underwhelming, to say the least...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMOA JOE HOLY SHIT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm ready for Ceasro to be a singles wrestler again.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Cool.


Yeah stop complaining.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Preparing to mark... but also ready to cry inside...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Elias or Joe :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They are wunderbar.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This segment is well done but if it's Big Show.......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias said:


> Yeah stop complaining.


Nah. I'll think I'll post what I damn well please.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's walk with Elias!!! Or Ellsworth!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO.... oh brother the comedy!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO wtf is this


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHA BRAUN


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bubba Ray Braun


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh God no.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NOOOOOOO :lmao STOP


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

YES!
This is perfect


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Braun is fucking with The Bar :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

oh my god really??


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bubba Ray Strowman!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LMFAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

YEAH GUYS STOP COMPLAINING! THIS IS GREAT!


:mj4 :mj4 :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corey selling that "OMG HE LOOKS JUST LIKE HIM" :HA


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What the fuck? :lmao :lmao

So he IS going to hold the titles by himself?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Ummm


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun

:lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck! :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao

Brains Strowman.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck man, theyre turning Braun into a goofy comedic act


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Legit laughing out loud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Who wrote this shit? Cole?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at Graves going all in at putting over Brains Strowman, only to be in total disbelief at Brains actually Braun.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Let's walk with Elias!!! Or Ellsworth!!!


I was expecting Chinless or Horny, but this....

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's the Dudley's mutant brother.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF!? BRAUN IS AMAZING WITH THE COMEDY!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> YEAH GUYS STOP COMPLAINING! THIS IS GREAT!
> 
> ...


Why are you so salty.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Well that was underwhelming.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fucking dumb


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Brains Strowman :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What the FUCK?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I swear if they make his partner Big Show. fpalm


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Waste of a segment.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, that's one way to kill someone's momentum.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So obviously going to be Samoa Joe.

and I'm going to mark HARD.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

More recaps...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they were trying to do what Abyss and his "brother" Joseph Parks do.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias said:


> Why are you so salty.


You're the one who can't stop quoting my posts..


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

it would had been better off had he picked Alexa and have team little big vs the bar at Mania.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

At this rate, you guys know that Braun is going to end up dancing backstage playing with midgets by the summertime right?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Typical WWE, had something great then ruined it in the space of 2 minutes


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Elias said:


> Yeah stop complaining.


Stop being a fucking dick.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Goldust in 2018.......


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Was hoping for Neville when he said like me but different tbh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brauns brother, tho.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Brains Strowman?
This creative team are a bunch of fucking chipmunks!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Its like they're trying to destroy anybody who has any momentum..

Who wrote this shit? They bomb EVERY segment.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when this guy was lifting up trucks and ambulances and dominating EVERYONE. :mj4 why did they push this go so hard just to have him in the midcard. Now they fuck over whoever his opponent is and him when he starts selling shit from lowly midcarders.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> You're the one who can't stop quoting my posts..


It's just a show my friend, I'm trying to help you.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Goldust now???? What the fuck lololololol we are being trolled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Goldust still one of the best Promo's in the WWE.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

LMAO goldust was doin this shit 22 years ago in 1996..


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That was great



Joseph92 said:


> I guess they were trying to do what Abyss and his "brother" Joseph Parks do.


Nah, they didn't even bother to pretend that it wasn't Braun. Was clear it was just for a quick segment.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is the most useless match in Mania history, what a fucking waste of Braun.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Jedah said:


> I swear if they make his partner Big Show. fpalm


Bigshow is retired plus it would not make sense after all those wars him and Braun had together.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I was so hoping Samoa Joe would have come out as Braun's partner.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hell yes Matt Hardy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, it's so nice to have a break from Bray Wyatt's rambly promos :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias said:


> It's just a show my friend, I'm trying to help you.


Right before I made the post about post-WM, I said we just saw a great match on Raw. I compliment them, as well. But those posts don't get quoted..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dust of Gold lmfao


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I actually hope Goldust wins the Battle Royal. Let him ride off into the sunset.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Braun is a comedy guy.

Fuck this company. 

fpalm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wilder said:


> Its like they're trying to destroy anybody who has any momentum..
> 
> Who wrote this shit? They bomb EVERY segment.


Exactly. Braun should not be booked this way. The guitar segment with Elias is the farthest that the comedy should've gone.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hardy vs dust of gold, haha love the name


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> Stop being a fucking dick.


:trips4

There there buddy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun's a comedy figure.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Bigshow is retired plus it would not make sense after all those wars him and Braun had together.


He just signed a new contract and is likely to return imminently.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re gonna make me sit here another hour and half to not gimme Taker aren’t they 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Hardy vs Goldust on the go home show. Id give a shit 18 years ago.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

They just killed Braun, that crowd was fucking pissed loooool


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

A Goldust Matt Hardy fued would be sick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Should we expect Wyatt to come out during this match?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Right before I made the post about post-WM, I said we just saw a great match on Raw. I compliment them, as well. But those posts don't get quoted..


Sorry man, I didn't see them.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince5 "HYUK HYUK HYUK HAHAHAHAHA 'THE BRAINS AND THE BRAWN' THIS IS COMEDY GOLD DAMMIT"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> A Goldust Matt Hardy fued would be sick.


in 1998 maybe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so hilarious, in NZ we get keep these ads for girls' toys, and it's just making me laugh cos Raw SO isn't the target audience for them :lmao


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Joseph Park 2.0 ... sigh. 

Dust of Gold though! I LOL'd


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The XL 2 said:


> A Goldust Matt Hardy fued would be sick.


Only for the promos.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Jedah said:
> 
> 
> > I swear if they make his partner Big Show. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


You mean how Sheamus and Cesaro were bitter rivals? That made no sense either. 

Also, show isn't retired. Show even confirmed it himself. He's already cleared to return so the chances of him being Brauns partner are pretty high.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Dust of Gold lmfao




Made me lol too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Matt's going to baptize Goldust in the Lake of Reincarnation and bring back the Natural Dustin Rhodes.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Jedah said:


> I swear if they make his partner Big Show. fpalm


almost positive they will


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think WWE has forgotten what a go home show is meant to do


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Justgo back from cooking, so both battle Royals and the CW are in the Preshow? Not surprising, but dissapointed for the CW division, they have been killing it and they are still treated like shit, no wonder why Neville quitted.

That segment between Braun and the Bar sucked for what I've heard.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is this match happening.. Yikes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Matt's going to baptize Goldust in the Lake of Reincarnation and bring back the Natural Dustin Rhodes.


Would much rather him bring back the Tourettes Goldust


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> You mean how Sheamus and Cesaro were bitter rivals? That made no sense either.
> 
> Also, show isn't retired. Show even confirmed it himself. He's already cleared to return so the chances of him being Brauns partner are pretty high.


Impossible. They would have to reinforce the ring. We can't risk a ring collapse on the grandest stage of them all.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I think WWE has forgotten what a go home show is meant to do


So far we have Rollins/Balor and Braun's segment. So they're two for seven or eight or whatever.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Justgo back from cooking, so both battle Royals and the CW are in the Preshow? Not surprising, but dissapointed for the CW division, they have been killing it and they are still treated like shit, no wonder why Neville quitted.
> 
> That segment between Braun and the Bar sucked for what I've heard.




I'm honestly surprised the Womens match is on the pre show with how hard they like to push the womens revolution and history and shit.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What a terrible show :lol Goldust vs Matt Hardy?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What the fuck have they done with Braun!?!? It's like they saw him get over and instead of riding the momentum, they chipped and chunked away his awesome presentation and ruined what was something I could show my brother from time to time. This is why I don't watch WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I'm honestly surprised the Womens match is on the pre show with how hard they like to push the womens revolution and history and shit.


There are 2 women's matches on the main show. The battle royal BETTER be on the preshow.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Man I miss the days when the go home shows to pay per views got you hyped as fuck.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:evilmatt


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL Matt at "procure"


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Fuck this. How's TNA these days?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

bradatar said:


> They’re gonna make me sit here another hour and half to not gimme Taker aren’t they
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure why everyone thinks Taker will show up. He's not even in the arena.

In any case, it's been obvious for a long time that they're saving his appearance for WM.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

A sitdown interview? It's Nia Jax - she got called fat and is angry. Interview over. Just like, smash both Alexa/Mickey


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit.

:lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Look out. Nia Jax interview coming. I expect this to be terrible.

I just wonder why they have her do a sit down interview but they made Asuka go in front of a live crowd. :hmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still not sold on Mania.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seriously this brightly colored text that goes across the screen during these backstage promos really needs to fuck off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Michigan starting to get cold.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Good lord that Alexa/Mickie promo was awful.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh great. We have Nia Jax to look forward to.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa and Mickie are awesome.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Matt should win the battle royal and have segments for months talking to the statue.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What kind of awful promo was that ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ABA Taker next!!!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

haha that was honestly the most i’ve ever been entertained by bliss


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What the actual fuck was that promo from Bliss? Fuck this show

The sad part is that I can see Iconic doing similar promos on the main roster :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright Cena next, not expecting Taker to show up but rather he answers via the screen or something like that.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

The fact that this is going on next instead of last, makes me think that for certain there is no Taker.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like Alexa and Mickie really mean those things they're saying to Nia.

And maybe Nia senses it -- thus -- the real tears a few weeks back.

Alexa and Mickie are the "mean girls" (always a great pro wrestling gimmick), but they're hot so noone will really care.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can't believe i'm watching this shit in hopes that Taker returns


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I'm not trying to be a mark complainer like we all are on most days but this Raw is fucking TERRIBLE. One of the worst in the last 365 days.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Michigan starting to get cold.


We need to quit taking stupid shots


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> Fuck this. How's TNA these days?


Not to bad. They are a bit behind though. They just showed the episode where EC3 gets fired from TNA 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wait, we know what the pre-show matches are going to be?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Bigshow is retired plus it would not make sense after all those wars him and Braun had together.


Big Show also has a history of turning face/heel from one week to another. So "that doesn't make sense" kind of goes with Big Show at this point. Plus the 3 leading guys that have been discussed to be Brauns partner (Elias, Kane and Big Show) are guys that he has feuded with in the last year or more.

Big Show isn't retired anyway. I think that they have him planned to return soon. Theres been reports for several months of him training.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

She is gonna blubber alright, blubber in her blubber, blubber, blubber, blubber, blubber FUCK OFF!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yup I can't sit through this any longer im out.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

maybe it’s just me, but i thought blubbering in her own blubber was a great line. delivered it a lot better than rousey delivered hers anyway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia is def. winning the title to show that bullying does not pay. Be a Star campaign in full effect.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> What the actual fuck was that promo from Bliss? Fuck this show


I have the volume on mute so I didn't hear anything. But Mickie does not show age! Holy shit! But why are they friends? I thought Mickie was old and was popular back on Myspace?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

You guys are a bunch of whiney little fucking bitches on this forum. Jesus fucking Christ. Everything "sucks" these days, you cynical fucks can't like anything if you tried. Raw hasn't been great at all but it's no where near as dreadful as people are making it out to be.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

big show isn’t retiring... i read he just signed a contract, today. let’s face it, we’re gonna have to deal with him at mania.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Good to see "Piggy" James has such a short memory...but I guess it's different when the torture is on the other foot.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That NXT video package has been the best bit tonight, hyped.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Yup I can't sit through this any longer im out.




Watching Cena and bailing. I was just about to bail and then they got me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Still don't get the Bliss and James team after what happened with them this past year but I don't care enough to figure out, the 2 of them and Jax are boring IMO.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This guy doesnt even get booed anymore.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tragic that they're really gonna do nothing with Goldie despite returning him to his Hollywood roots. However, I'd honestly be down with him snapping and joining Matt to become Wokedust.

> at all of Alexa and Mickie's fat jokes, though.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Yay, Cena!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

If Taker doesn't show tonight.....fuck him.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I think Taker will reply to Cena "via satellite" or a mysterious video package will show accepting Cena's challenge.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> She is gonna blubber alright, blubber in her blubber, blubber, blubber, blubber, blubber FUCK OFF!


Dude go watch Raw 1998 or something.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> You guys are a bunch of whiney little fucking bitches on this forum. Jesus fucking Christ. Everything "sucks" these days, you cynical fucks can't like anything if you tried. Raw hasn't been great at all but it's no where near as dreadful as people are making it out to be.


Wait, are you saying _we_ suck?

:hmmm


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> You guys are a bunch of whiney little fucking bitches on this forum. Jesus fucking Christ. Everything "sucks" these days, you cynical fucks can't like anything if you tried. Raw hasn't been great at all but it's no where near as dreadful as people are making it out to be.


Quit your whining!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm honestly bored. Gonna watch some shit on Youtube.

The Go home show to their biggest show and it hasn't delivered at all. Lazy ass WWE.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> You guys are a bunch of whiney little fucking bitches on this forum. Jesus fucking Christ. Everything "sucks" these days, you cynical fucks can't like anything if you tried. Raw hasn't been great at all but it's no where near as dreadful as people are making it out to be.


You like what you're seeing tonight? lol. You might be alone.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Heyman will be closing Raw tonight?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

C'mon Taker ffs


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Taker doesn't show up he a BIOTCH!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

deadman walking ROLLING ROLLING ROLLING


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

'Taker needs to fuck off if he still ain't there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa won''t be getting Braun's hands, but she can get DEEZ NUTS. :curry2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would love to see Taker tonight. Don't think he's gonna be here though.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Has there not been any Alexa-Nia scenes tonight?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Crowd was so dead they sent Cena out an hour early.

:vince6:vince6:vince6


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Wilder said:


> KaNeInSaNe said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are a bunch of whiney little fucking bitches on this forum. Jesus fucking Christ. Everything "sucks" these days, you cynical fucks can't like anything if you tried. Raw hasn't been great at all but it's no where near as dreadful as people are making it out to be.
> ...


It's had some great moments. And I'm definitely not alone.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Refs screwing Michigan


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Wilder said:


> You like what you're seeing tonight? lol. You might be alone.


It has been worth it for Heyman bursting out laughing.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> 'Taker needs to fuck off if he still ain't there.



Like it's up to him. This is WWE's story plan.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whoever called Cena going as a fan was right then. So fucking shit.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Has there not been any Alexa-Nia scenes tonight?


A selfie video of Alexa/Mickie calling her fat. Nia is to have an interview with Renee later.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Still don't get the Bliss and James team after what happened with them this past year but I don't care enough to figure out, the 2 of them and Jax are boring IMO.












How dare you question WWE's continuity!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where in the Universe is Mark Calaway?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> deadman walking ROLLING ROLLING ROLLING


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That would be hilarious if Taker turned them down :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

“I’m John Cena so I won’t enter a match that is below me” is what you’re telling me John.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Gee guess he’s not coming back lol ? of course he is lol


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> It's had some great moments. And I'm definitely not alone.


Fair enough.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

You'll still be taking time away from others on the card John.. stfu.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Undertaker Brian Lee to come out. :mark


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

F I N E 

S P E E C H


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That got insidery quick.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I’d laugh if Taker told Vince no :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol there was no subtly in turning the crowd mics up there


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HBKRollins said:


> If Taker doesn't show tonight.....fuck him.


He doesn't write the show.....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the morning head Nikki lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For someone who is OK with going to WM as a fan he sure doesn't seem OK with it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

DX-Superkick said:


> He doesn't write the show.....


He doesn't have to come back....


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cena is being a good boy promoting everything.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

cut the shit cena


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:rusevyes


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Can someone good with gifs do that Cena zzzzzz thing? Thank you for your time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:rusevyes


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> He doesn't have to come back....


I hope Taker told Vince no


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

If Taker really doesn't show up and Cena goes to mania as a "fan."....I just don't get it. What purpose does it serve to air this shit right now?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This angle is retarded. Braun doesn't have a partner and their is the battle royal.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

John Cena selling the card. He's doing a decent job of it too. :lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh just fuck off Cena.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Cena putting the Phenomenal One over as the best in ring performer, as he should, because he is. :banderas


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Cena deepthroating here.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

women's division lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

JUST FUCKING CALL CENA OUT, TAKER


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Jedah said:


> John Cena selling the card. He's doing a decent job of it too. :lmao


Hahahahhhaha..that was funny.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena in full on pander mode.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cena taker will be like DDP taker all these years ago where he's in the crowd most of the night and near the end of the show he shows up lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So this is a repeat of WM31 where Wyatt goaded Taker into a match after he lost at WM30.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:eyeroll at even John Boy being on board with the WWE's hard-on to RESPECK WAHMEN.

Loved how only like 4-5 wimmins actually popped for that line. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Imagine if they did all this just to bury Taker because he turned them down :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Got to give it to Cena to wake this crowd, cringy or not.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cmon Taker please just be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fucking corny as fuck... He's giving it away


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

cheap heat cena


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is corny


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Get fuggin louder crowd!

It's Taker FFS!!!

PATHETIC!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cena sure knows how to get a crowd going, roman take note


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena is good, man.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Yep they ruined it. 

Have Cena put his career on the line... anything. 

This is just lame.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Man, this is very cringy. 

Cena is just embarrassing himself now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Half this crowd couldn't give a shit and I don't blame them.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOTLANTA


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man I gotta admit, Cena doing well with these promos on his own.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cena is such a company man, but a really good one, he has the crowd in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Imagine if they did all this just to bury Taker because he turned them down :lol


:lol


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

cena is a jabroni


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

John Cena: Sport Entertainer, Awards Host, Actor and now Hype Man!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Taker going to get one almighty pop at Mania :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

As much as I can't stand him cena can work a crowd


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm throwing up in my mouth over this shit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

chrispepper said:


> Yep they ruined it.
> 
> Have Cena put his career on the line... anything.
> 
> This is just lame.


Agree with the career part.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena trolling would be pretty funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What was the point of Kane?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Undertaker vs Overgiver


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taker has no interest in Jobber John Cena.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a waste of a few weeks if Undertaker don't show!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena should turn heel and say he was kidding :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wish Taker would just come out in some shorts and a tank and be like na bruh and just leave


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They’re going to leave this until Sunday. Jesus Christ.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AW SHIT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

In his defense John Boy, standing up would be hard for anyone who's not only had hip replacement surgery, but is so beat up that they might as well be an actual zombie.

:mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Taker too busy watching property brothers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KEEP ROLLINS, ROLLINS, ROLLINS, ROLLINS :Cocky


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL No Taker.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow so that’s really it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What an absolute pile of shit. Fuck WWE and fuck Wrestlemania. Beyond awful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow.. Fucking utter trash.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol fans chanting for Cena

I can't believe anyone thought Taker was showing up tonight. There was no indication he would... but the angle seems to be working as even many marks here are getting upset.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. They're leaving it to the PPV?? This is their way of selling tickets by no showing Taker for the go home show? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What a bunch of fucking shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF?!

Is American Bad Ass Taker gonna just show up at WM or something?

I mean it would be awesome, but damn....


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf! He really didn’t come out


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck Taker, glad the crowd started to boo and chant Cena.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

All that with no payoff. They really aren't doing well with this tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So... that means no match or what? How confusing :lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince, we asked for this years ago. What’s the old motto? Soldiers don’t die, they just fade away. Let it fade, Vince. Let it fade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol WWE trolled everyone


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is fucking dragging, end the torture.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing Taker randomly shows up at Mania while Cena is front row, and Cena is all shocked to see Taker and steps in the ring to fight him.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

'Taker will show up tonight. He kinda has to.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brains Strowman still trending worldwide :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope this backfires and the marks don't buy mania now thinking taker vs cena isn't happening.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Erm WTF did I just watch


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not surprised, but...

cry:cry


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuckin stupid. So disappointed.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Undertaker is a lazy ass


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

So what’s the main event for Raw tonight? This is the worst fucking show ever?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Hahahaha...that was hilarious.

I'm skipping WM 34 in either case.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

This build to Taker and Cena is some of the dullest shit I have ever seen. Remember back when Cena was on top and we were all anticipating this match. Yeah, me too. Holy shit.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Your a "Deadman Walking"

Cena all but confirmed ABA Taker for Wrestlemania


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Every time Cena calls out Taker, he starts walking towards the ring but doesn't get there in time. By then Cena's on to the next town.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Nothing? Not even a bell toll? Not a video package of Taker accepting? No way they don't announce it in advance.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Welp, not watching WM...fuck this boring ass shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's it? That can't be it right?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i think cenas coming back out later tonight, hell he might burn takers stuff


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm actually only interested in the three women's matches.
WWE, you did it.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing Taker randomly shows up at Mania while Cena is front row, and Cena is all shocked to see Taker and steps in the ring to fight him.



Pretty much.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Stephanie McMahon is a powerhouse


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

How do they get Cena in the ring to close the show? Still got to be a possibility. 'Taker doesn't have to show, but can be a cryptic acceptance...

Or not. Probably not.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taker has no balls in comparison to Steph's.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Cena/Taker build was terrible. Match or not, what a waste of time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

King Gimp said:


> This build to Taker and Cena is some of the dullest shit I have ever seen. Remember back when Cena was on top and we were all anticipating this match. Yeah, me too. Holy shit.


I find it interesting. They're building the match by trying to convince everyone that the match ISN'T going to happen. I don't think that makes for compelling TV but they seem to be really doubling down on trying to get everyone to believe that the Unndertaker isn't going to show up.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Vince: “how do we get Roman over? OMG I KNOW, let’s promote his match for wrestlemania loads and give all the other matches shit promotion and build up”


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This is the most outright insulting build of all time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WTF?!
> 
> Is American Bad Ass Taker gonna just show up at WM or something?
> 
> I mean it would be awesome, but damn....


I posted this on another forum a couple weeks ago when this first started but I felt the best way this goes is if Cena went to WrestleMania as a fan and he's shown throughout the show having a good time with other fans and at some point he jumps the rails, gets in the ring and makes one last impassioned plea for a match against the Undertaker and he shows up. Looks that's the direction they are heading.

I always thought he's show up as the deadman, but looks like he may be coming back as ABA.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

BestInTheWorld1998 said:


> So what’s the main event for Raw tonight? This is the worst fucking show ever?


I'm guessing it will have something to do with Heyman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't worry - we still have Nia Jax to look forward to.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

the_hound said:


> i think cenas coming back out later tonight, hell he might burn takers stuff


not likely.. The main event is already lined up with brock/roman stuff.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, this has been a bad RAW, the opening segment was funny bad, everything else has been just bad.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This has to be the worst go home show to mania I've ever seen.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I don't understand the build for Taker/Cena from a financial standpoint or storyline. How does having Taker no show and not sayin one word and having Cena go to Mania as a fan a good idea? How does that sell the WWE Network?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

There would be a big pop for Taker to ride out on a Harley unannounced around 9:30 at Wrestlemania and challenge Cena to a No DQ match.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a feeling Taker is coming out during the main event segment tonight


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE can eat a dick for this Cena/Taker build.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

If there's really no match then this'll be the greatest troll job they've ever done. They trolled the fuck out of the pathetic fans who wants to see Undertaker embarrass himself even more. I don't really know how they'll do the match now? Taker just randomly shows up at Mania? Maybe he'll challenge Cena for a match at next year's Mania fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss the old go home shows to Wrestlemania. They invested you so much in the product. It made a week of waiting seem like a damn long time. It sucks they don't have that anymore.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Saturday afternoon - BREAKING NEWS LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, THE UNDERTAKER HAS CONFIRMED ON HIS WIFE'S INSTAGRAM THAT HE WILL FIGHT CENA AT WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're very fortunate that the WrestleMania card is stacked to the sky, because this has probably been the most terrible build to a Mania I've ever seen. That card better deliver.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

And here's this hemroid


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually think this is the most stacked weekend of WWE umbrella matches I can remember for a long time. Takeover will probably kick ass. Mania will probably disappoint because they have 7 hours and will somehow still have time constraints from stupid concerts and redundant video packages.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hmmmm roman and brock have a tear apart brawl, the locker room pour out to the ring, cenas is there as well then takers music shows plays, i'll take that now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The promo battles between Cena and Taker leading up to Mania have been "epic". :trolldog


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

My ticket was free tonight. I want to kill myself.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Damn, Reigns, now that was just uncalled for. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman can't sell a beatdown for shit


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Finally GOAT Elias is here...for a match with Heath Slater.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wilder said:


> I don't understand the build for Taker/Cena from a financial standpoint or storyline. How does having Taker no show and not sayin one word and having Cena go to Mania as a fan a good idea? How does that sell the WWE Network?


It's free anyway. But I hear ya


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes! Elias! Finally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Brock has Brock's deal because he's a star, you fucking dingleberry, so stop whinning.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

why is Elias wearing a women's cloth?


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

What if Takers just not interested in a match....... with Cena? 

He could come out now & challenge Elias ... Lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh that was good from Reigns, love it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Elias wearing a net curtain? :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Elias looks like he has a whole collection of old lady's bath robes in his closet.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This show NEEDS to end with Tug of War 2. It has all the awful vibes from the go home show to WM 31, and WM 32, and WM 33. Those RTWMs have become depressing. 

Oh, Elias is still alive! and he's still over as fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias, SAVE THIS SHOW!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not sure I like the direction I am perceiving they are going with for Elias. What is it with the attire and now talking about soul/redemption.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What is Elias wearing? LMAOOOO

Hopefully, this Elias/Rock concert rumor at Mania is true.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Goldberg? Nevermind


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I enjoy Elias


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Love Elias. This must mean WWE will ruin him soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just what I was waiting for on the go home show. Elias vs Slater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater should've kept his long hair and had a couple of IC/US title runs, tbh.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Heath Slater on the third hour of Raw on the go home show for Wrestlemania. 

Mkay.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Samson's still over even while wearing cancerous shit like a man-bun and ridiculously gaudy curtain-styled ponchos. :drose


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

When Heath Slater makes the card for the go home episode of Raw before Wrestlemania hahahahhahahahha fuck this company


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Can we all just appreciate how amazing Elias' theme is


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Up next...Nia interview...aka time for a break.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Posters on this board never cease to amaze me. Taker/Cena the match proposal was being shit on by many, saying that it’s years removed from when it should have happened.

Now, WWE trolls the audience for weeks with Taker not coming out, and it’s all this board is talking about. Don’t you see that what WWE is doing - is working? They’re building intrigue and it’s working. Lol, keep doing your thing, though, WZ forum.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why the Slater hate?

I've liked the guy since Nexus.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

What is the point in Elias vs Slater/rhino every week? They really are this lazy even at this time of year? Nothing is happening this show sucks, do something!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Nia Jax is up next talking about the privilege of being fat as fuck, can't wait!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Let it sink in...

Goldust vs Matt Hardy
Heath Slater vs Elias
Brains Strowman

These were ideas approved and broadcasted 6 days before Mania.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Every time I give RAW a chance, they do this to me..


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is what Rhyno looks like to me...tiny feet and huge thighs. T H I C C


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Nothing has happened on this whole show to get us hyped for Wrestlemania. NOTHING!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think I took my piss break too early...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

JESUS Curt looked like DEATH when the camera panned to him :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

pick me braun shirt LOOOOOL


AHAHAHAHAHAHA BRAUN


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> This is what Rhyno looks like to me...tiny feet and huge thighs. T H I C C


Bruhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Tanks 4 da laffs! :laugh:

Hawkins sighting!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"What's your win loss record" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Are we sports entertained yet? :trolldog


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg poor Hawkins lmfao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO BRAUN!!!!

Poor Hawk!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am sure the Undertaker/Cena match is happening. I'm 90% sure Undertaker will show up in some capacity tonight (or I guess it could be tomorrow night on SD). The 10% is just because WWE could be dumb enough to not announce a match with that drawing potential before the show.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:ha:ha:ha
:ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't like Cole's new haircut and grayer look.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahaha Hawkins going through a wall is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Can Cole get eternal laryngitis and call it retirement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Wait.. How long is this shit gonna be on Sunday?? 

5pm ET through 11-12?? Are we seriously looking at a 6-7 hour card?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolHawkins

At least he gets paid an okay amount of cash to do absolutely fuck all.



KaNeInSaNe said:


> Can we all just appreciate how amazing Elias' theme is


Easily one of the best themes in the entire company. :trips9


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WM starts at 5PM? Does WWE really expect people to watch for 6 hours straight?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hmmmm "pick me steve" brawler gets thrown into a steel bin and fence then stopped on


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If Kid Rock does another concert this year, I WILL find a way to poop on Vince McMahon.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> I am sure the Undertaker/Cena match is happening. I'm 90% sure Undertaker will show up in some capacity tonight (or I guess it could be tomorrow night on SD). The 10% is just because WWE could be dumb enough to not announce a match with that drawing potential before the show.


Have a feeling he’ll be there later tonight or tomorrow on smackdown. 

They can’t leave the match in doubt until wrestlemania.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nia's reign is going to be really, really terrible.

But it's still going to be better than the women's version of Triple H's reign of terror.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Why is she in her fucking wrestling gear for this interview?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia is a crybaby.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

No yo don't respect yourself, you just stop fucking eating too much.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Nia is such a pussy. She should be throwing Bliss through a wall, not crying about her childhood.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Decent interview from Nia :bjpenn


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Here we go with this anti-bullying pep talk from Nia. WWE catering to little girls again. So cringe. How has WWE come to this?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nia can cut a better promo than Reigns


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That's a Fookin MAN BABY!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Barty said:


> Wait.. How long is this shit gonna be on Sunday??
> 
> 5pm ET through 11-12?? Are we seriously looking at a 6-7 hour card?


It was close to 7 hours last year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Word is that Mania will be 7 hours this year so that makes it 2 hour kickoff + 5 hour main show.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nia we would take you seriously if you lost that attire


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So who was the genius that decided that Nia should suddenly be a babyface?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck this shit, I don't like Nia but turning her from heel into an insecure crybaby has been god awful booking.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This is go home show worthy? A fat shaming, anti-bullying, crying promo?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> WM starts at 5PM? Does WWE really expect people to watch for 6 hours straight?


I will.....:crying:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Goddess!
:mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

THE MAN said:


> Are we sports entertained yet? :trolldog


Let the good times fuckery roll!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia needs to talk to Stuart Smalley.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dana Brooke and Asuka? What the hell? :lmao

Also WHY IS ASUKA STILL ON RAW?!?!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Nia, stop crying and just squash this girl.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nia I don’t care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm actually quite attracted to Nia Jax.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke tagging with Asuka? :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this match surely to fuck can't be happening


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wait, Asuka is still on RAW?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Dana Brooke tagging with Asuka? :lmao


Dana screws up and ruins the streak the week of Mania. That would be good tv.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jesus, Nia does not wear emotionally fragile crybaby well at all.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, they're going to really put Asuka in a random tag team match with Dana fucking Brooke against Alexa and Mickie. :lmao :lmao :lmao

This must be the worst go-home show ever. If Taker doesn't show up it's a big fuck you to the fans.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

a throw away tag team match with 23 mins left on the go home show to Wrestlemania...the fuck?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Raw ended when Taker didn't show up.

At least we got Rollins vs Balor out of this clusterfuck of a go-home WrestleMania show. Other than that, this Raw has been bad even by regular standards. By go-home WrestleMania standards, it's been absolutely appalling. 

Something good better happen by the end of the show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Is this really happening


----------



## Godfryd (Jan 25, 2018)

I sit stoned and watch RAW live for the very 1st time since last year's WrestleMania(excluding RAW 25) and how any of you can still watch it is beyond me. Sorry but this show completely sucks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck??? Lol @ this card on the go home. Zero fucks given because of the basketball game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

30 minutes left.
Something please happen?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Perfect song for Nia/alexa feud.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> It was close to 7 hours last year.


7 hours, 9 minutes and 30 seconds according to the video file I made of the event last year. Includes the preview show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I will.....:crying:


Good luck lol its gonna be a long one...me personally I will be skipping the preshow...the 5 hr main show is already WAY too long


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Keep in mind, Asuka is the FIRST women's Royal Rumble winner about to take part in a legitimate "dream match" on Sunday for a title, and she's teaming with Dana fucking Brooke in a random tag team match in an irrelevant storyline for her. :lmao

Someone shake up the "creative" team.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dana Brooke and Asuka? What the hell? :lmao



Right? :lmao They could have just done a handicap match with Asuka against these two.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

I should have known they would't try with the basketball game on.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Height and a good looking face are perfectly respectable things to be proud of. But you're also proud of being obese? Fucking what? :Wat?

God help us if they go full steam ahead and give Nia a body positive gimmick before the end of the year. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana Brooke still has a top 5 theme on the main roster.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh shit, Dana's gonna win a fucking match finally! :woo


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

arch.unleash said:


> No yo don't respect yourself, you just stop fucking eating too much.


How fucking dare you? Not all overweight people is the result of eating too much. There are many many many things that can prevent weight loss and or cause weight gain. My best friend who was in perfect shape got to over 300 lbs because of a thyroid gland.

Nia is clearly in shape, I've seen her training work pre WWE and you don't get to sit behind a keyboard and judge people like that you inconsiderate fuck.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess the only we have to look forward to now is a good Reigns/Lesnar segment...hopefully Vince will get involved...I mean why the fuck not? Address this Brock contract shit live and get us hyped for this Sunday.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Asuka still wrestling on Raw?? When she won the Rumble and picked Flair to wrestle at WM she should of been move to Raw!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not digging the Snowflake Nia Jax gimmick.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Nia's reign is going to be really, really terrible.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wait so Asuka and Charlotte are gonna wrestle tomorrow fpalm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol. Graves just trolling now :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why is Asuka in this pointless tag match? fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana looking good af tonight tho


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Corey, please stop talking mate.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So what the fucks the deal with Taker?

Is he just gonna appear at Mania when Cena calls him out in Ring and that'll be the Match?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Can't they just let Asuka end this in two minutes and at least let her look stronger than she has before her match with Charlotte?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

They're going to leave enough time for Heyman to insult Roman's family again and another attack, maybe we'll get lucky and it'll be a.....PULL APART BRAWL!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this the first televised tag match Asuka has ever had? I mean, besides the Survivor Series match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This has been a horrid go-home show for a B-PPV; nevermind WM.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Asuka should be on Smackdown properly building the up coming match at Mania.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Why is Asuka being used as a third wheel in this terrible shit between two of the worst "talents" on the roster instead of being on SD building her fucking match? Alexa is literally a cancer, she drags everyone involved with her into pure crap.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke and Asuka vs Alexa and Mickie

Literally ZERO of that makes any sense! - 

Mickie randomly rejoined Alexa for no reason

Asuka should be on SD promoting her match with Charlotte

Dana is a heel, and a nothing. Teaming her with Asuka? Wtf? 

Alexa is rivalling with Nia, not Asuka or Dana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ASUKA goes into Mania with a 2 match losing streak. :banderas


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jesus christ how you guys watch this every week is beyond me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

the_hound said:


>


HUNTER! SOMEONE GET HUNTER OUT HERE!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Dana Brooke on the last 15 minutes of a go home show. What. The. Fuck.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't believe Dana Brooke is still employed. She isn't good at wrestling or talking. She looks like a prostitute. Everyone on the internet has already seen her butt hole.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is truly no rhyme nor reason to this match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nia attacks dana brook asuka wins, fucking advert


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> Why is Asuka being used as a third wheel in this terrible shit between two of the worst "talents" on the roster instead of being on SD building her fucking match? Alexa is literally a cancer, she drags everyone involved with her into pure crap.


Yep. Probably because they knew without her they wouldn't be able to advance the story since both of them suck so much. Maybe they thought Asuka/Charlotte doesn't need much build and they're right, but they really should have done more. Just because it's a "dream match" shouldn't be an excuse for laziness.

But when was the last time WWE put effort into a show? As far as I recall, it was saving Survivor Series from what looked like a terrible show at the outset.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A fucking ad break inbetween this match too, they are quite literally taking the piss.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m waiting for Triple H to show up with a “Happy Belated April Fools” sign.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m legit pissed. I know to keep my sights set low but this is the worst go home to Mania ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dana Brookes is the only blonde on the roster I find attractive. I wish she was better at wrestling.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Asuka should be on Smackdown properly building the up coming match at Mania.


_Lots_ of this _should_ have been done to properly build Wrestlemania.

:draper2


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow! This shit is going for another segment.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This is the go home show before WrestleMania, and we're having to sit through this shit. And some Reigns/Lesnar bullshit is probably gonna end the show.

I swear to god if we don't get 'Taker....


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I did say at 1:01am that this show was shit...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Dana Brookes is the only blonde on the roster I find attractive. I wish she was better at wrestling.


No attraction to Mandy Rose? She's the baddest woman on the planet.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, it honestly feels like Wrestlemania is still a month away. 

I wish after the Royal Rumble they'd have no PPVs until Wrestlemania so everything gets a proper build up and you don't have these fucky, wishy-washy feuds that get picked up and dropped.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This fucking shit show has killed this crowd dead.

I hate my life.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

What a terrible go home mania show...truly sad.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> This is the go home show before WrestleMania, and we're having to sit through this shit. And some Reigns/Lesnar bullshit is probably gonna end the show.
> 
> I swear to god if we don't get 'Taker....



It sucks because we aren't getting Taker. We are going to get a random, on-the-spot match at Mania vs John Cena aka "The Fan" that will probably last 10 minutes and be a shit show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I started watching again last week, assuming that watching the last 2 episodes or Raw and Smackdown would be sufficient going into Mania. Last week's show was pretty decent. Other than the Balor/Rollins match, this show has been fucking terrible.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> No attraction to Mandy Rose? She's the baddest woman on the planet.


She's objectively attractive, but not what I like, I think Sonya is more attractive than Mandy, she's got a sexy butch look going on, that's the good stuff.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Asmodeus said:


> Dana Brookes is the only blonde on the roster I find attractive. I wish she was better at wrestling.


Really? just Dana? Not Mandy Rose? Alexa? Lana? I think Dana has a nice thick body but i've never been attracted to her face.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Why the fuck they keep putting the steak on the line for NON SINGLES MATCHES is beyond retarded...


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This the longest Dana Brooke match ever, and it's happening on the go home show for Mania. Who booked this crap?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is such a marathon to watch and I only trained for the 100m dash.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Demoslasher said:


> Why the fuck they keep putting the steak on the line for NON SINGLES MATCHES is beyond retarded...


 a win/loss is a win/loss


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please end this pointless match already.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> She's objectively attractive, but not what I like, I think Sonya is more attractive than Mandy, she's got a sexy butch look going on, that's the good stuff.


Can't disagree with that, Sonya is most definitely sexy. I love the butch look myself. And she's super pretty. With and without makeup.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mickie is one sexy azz MILF!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Lol Mickie James fucking botch fest. What's new?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Of course, just when they did right by Asuka and make her look better they had to subsume her into this terrible Bliss/Jax story.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is your main event for the go home show to Mania :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol they're building a feud between Alexa and Asuka instead on the go home show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why is Mickie James heel again?


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> This is your main event for the go home show to Mania :lol


Don't you know? It's a revolution.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Yep. Probably because they knew without her they wouldn't be able to advance the story since both of them suck so much. *Maybe they thought Asuka/Charlotte doesn't need much build and they're right, but they really should have done more.* Just because it's a "dream match" shouldn't be an excuse for laziness.
> 
> But when was the last time WWE put effort into a show? As far as I recall, it was saving Survivor Series from what looked like a terrible show at the outset.


Well, that and because both Charlotte and Asuka are average at best on the mic, the only segment they had was bad and they probably thought "maybe it would be better do a lot of video packages instead"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Well at least Nia did something that made me smile


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, Nia stood tall and she's obviously winning, so maybe Seth will win.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I know somebody got a clip of Mickie's ass jigglin and tooted up in the air for like 1.8 secs when she hit the mat?!?!?

SON, PLEASE I NEED IT TO LIVE!!!!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Good, I want to see Nia tear Alexa apart, she needs to stop crying, though.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Man that Bliss vs Jax match better be a squash match


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Can't go a week without making Mickie look like a fool.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the Nia/Bliss match will be a Chyna/Ivory type squash.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> Dana Brookes is the only blonde on the roster I find attractive. I wish she was better at wrestling.













Although I've gotta assume you're not including Renee :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nia got a potty mouth on her lol that’s back to back weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

charlotte got her lips done...lol terrible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This Lesnar/Roman segment better be fuckin good...I'm talking getting Sable, Vince, and Roman's cousin The Rock out there outta nowhere good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tug of War time! :mark


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Heyman reminds me of Royal Tennenbaum. You could have hated him as a younger guy, but now he's too old and dignified, it doesn't come off the same.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa vs Nia won't be a squash, they will have Alexa get a competitive match even by using a bunch of heel fuckery.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So basically tonight's Raw was just an episode of WWE Main Event.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

No Taker. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I mean, I don't want to see him back but if they're doing that much teasing they should at least give a payoff and make the match official, give something memorable.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

What the fuck is going on


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Tug of War time! :mark


That would just complete this shitshow wouldn't? :heston


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Welp, this shit has officially been turned off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well the only good news from this show is that there is nothing that could excite me enough into another heart attack.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

THE FUCKING MAN OF WWE!

:brock

:mark: forever.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Katie McGrath said:


> So basically tonight's Raw was just an episode of WWE Main Event.


I mean... isn't that how it's been the for years now?

:draper2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They played the Made in Georgia thing early.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

this might well be last raw we see Brock Lesnar in it, I hope I see couple of F5 delivered.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they just muted the audio for brocks cheers


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock hardly got a reaction lol.


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

Why have such a lame show in the run-up to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This is the worst go home ever


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

and the crowd goes mild


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Really? just Dana? Not Mandy Rose? Alexa? Lana? I think Dana has a nice thick body but i've never been attracted to her face.


He face has a little bit of a "piggy" look, but in a cute, sweet way. I think it's why she's good with comedy stuff, it good to be cute, but not Mandy-type sexy when you're going to be silly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The wrestlers on the ramp waiting for Reigns.

:lmao

Let me guess, he comes out of the crowd or trucks through all of the guys on the ramp?

:mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman, it's already top of the hour, we don't have time for your rambly bullshit :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Well the only good news from this show is that there is nothing that could excite me enough into another heart attack.


Be careful SHIV!

Too much Bernal for you?! :grin2:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What is it with Brock Lesnar and the added security all the time?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Brock looks so much less physically impressive than he used to.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I mean, if they weren't going to give us 'Taker, at least give us Braun's partner for fucks sake.

Fucking idiot monkey writers.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Odds the entire roster parts way for Reigns because they hate Lesnar?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The tag division was buried by Braun, so now it is going to be buried by Brock and Roman :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Paul get injured please


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Titus about to get fired touching somebody.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Bring back roided Brock.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This raw has been trash for a go home show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Epic promo by Brock. :trolldog


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, stand at the top of the ramp, jobbers (minus the Bar). It's not like Reigns has come through the audience before.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL maybe that's why Taker ignored Cena, he realised Mania was in NOLA and was like "screw that place, last time I was there it didn't end well for me" :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay yeah this go home show has been atrocious. 

I don’t know why we bother. I really don’t.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

A brawl with all the jobbers trying to break it up incoming! We've never seen this before! Oh the excitement.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why is taker being brought up here?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I love Heyman so much.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The fuck is this idiot talking about?


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't understand why people are angry at Taker.

Dude owes you nothing, he could barely walk last year.

I also don't understand why anyone has any interest in this match.

Cena acting like a giant clown jackass doesn't help.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, yes, Brock has a huge cock. Let's get the brawl going.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

inb4 this happens:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Be careful SHIV!
> 
> Too much Bernal for you?! :grin2:


:homer


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Same promo, different week


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sucks Reigns will win the title, but at least it won't be hijacked anymore. 

I'm ready to see it defended at every ppv.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Welp, see ya Brock, lol.


----------



## Kosmonaut (Mar 19, 2018)

Paul Heyman, this is boring as shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heyman is so longwinded with his promos these days. He needs to get to the point faster.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Brock vs Roman is so awesome. I am so glad they are doing this again..

Such an EPIC battle of titan vs titan...

Do this every year please.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If that Universal title belt is gonna be back to being on Raw full time, they’re gonna need to resign that eye sore of a thing


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WWE are trying so pathetically and embarrassingly to get people to hate Brock. Whether it works fully, a bit, or somewhere in between, still, it's so fucking lame.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> :homer


Hehehe! :grin2:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

It'd be funny if those guys just turned around to go face Brock with Heyman saying all that. Granted he'll still kick their asses anyway, but it will be hilarious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please cheer for Roman and boo Brock. :vince5


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

So fucking bored of these Heyman promos. It's the same shit every single time.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Taker incoming


I wish... kind of.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OUCCCCCCCCCH


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe Heyman talked for 10 minutes fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So the women can say bitch but if the men say it then it's historical


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So they spent this whole episode talking about the matches for WrestleMania but didn't give us anything NEW to hype it up? Undertaker showing up would have been nice. Not even the reveal of Strowmans partner. Saving it all for WrestleMania. It is no wonder the whole crowd wasn't cheering for Undertaker. Why bother? WWE clearly hasn't bothered putting much effort in to the build.

The whole RAW tonight has been very filler. Reminds me of those Smackdown shows before the big PPV that they spent the whole 2 hours talking about the matches instead of it being a regular episode of Smackdown.

Oh and of course what do they end RAW with? Heyman doing his same boring stale speech to hype a match that is a rematch from several years ago that was best remembered for Rollins cashing in because the match itself wasn't anything particularly good. I have soured more on WM after these 3 hours honestly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol rather than getting the crowd to cheer Roman, he gets a small little pop and the crowd goes dead. Well done Vince.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

the match is obvious as hell Reigns will win, terrible ...it cant be the last match going. should be middle card.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Xenoblade said:


> Brock vs Roman is so awesome. I am so glad they are doing this again..
> 
> Such an EPIC battle of titan vs titan...
> 
> Do this every year please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never thought I would find Heyman boring, but he has been for some time now.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lesnar and Heyman are officially stale.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They trying to recreate the Stone Cold/Brock angle.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao those geeks


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Why can they say "bitch" on RAW, but "ass" is just off limits?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, the crowd is cheering for Roman. Will give credit where it's due, this build has worked, at least for now.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You know WWE are desperate when they pull out the swear words for princess Roman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's Go Roman chants :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

No Undertaker. Why


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll be surprised if Heyman doesn't turn on Lesnar, and Roman doesn't turn heel.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

this is similar to austin attacking lesnar on raw before goldberg match


----------



## DaveMeyers (Apr 10, 2017)

EFF BORK. Roman rocks man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brock ole biotch azz....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

A bunch of geek wrestlers agree/hate on the part time status of a true superstar. Geeks would disagree with a superstar getting special treatment.:ha


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

King Gimp said:


> Why can they say "bitch" on RAW, but "ass" is just off limits?




They say ass all the time. Cena said it in his promo earlier tonight, Roman says it in almost every promo “I bust mah ass every week”


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Angle is such a bad GM. He doesn't want the Raw main event ruined at Mania, all he has to do is say if either of you get physical tonight the match at mania is off.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lesnar's heel tactics just don't work. Just seems like a bitch move. :lol


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

King! Listen to the universe say "Let's go Brock!"


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Let's go Roman chants :WTF2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Spamming the superman punch? Shocking.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, I like dis shiet!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Brock's been no selling for so long he's forgot how to sell fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG THE CROWD IS GOING MILD!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar is a selling god.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Go home show before their biggest Ppv of the year :ha


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is just awful


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Get used to that Brock. You'll probably be dealing with 10 or more of those at WrestleMania. :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Lesnar and Heyman are officially stale.


Yea especially since it’s so predictable and we all know he’s leaving. Zzzzzz


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I would have prefered Nia Jax to end the show over this


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Roman needs to add some new moves...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brock's selling :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crowd on their feet, but no one is interested


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

My stream just went off, I missed the epic confrontation between the 2 badasses! I'm a sad man now.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Brock is probably done. Back to the UFC for him most likely.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BIG DAWG THE BIG DAWG GUYZ BIG DAWG


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman getting the upper hand means he’s losing


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Turning the crowd noise up hardcore to make it out like people actually care lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

FFS I was hoping for tug of war: THE REMATCH...


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Brock confirmed retaining!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Brock working damn hard to make Reigns look good.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That's about the most positive reaction I've heard for Reigns in a long time.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bork Laser Cena-sold those superman punches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol I didn't see that F-5 coming at all. I legit thought they would end the show with Roman standing tall.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Previewing WM match with 1000 superman punches.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Are we gonna talk about how Brock ate 5 Superman Punches doe? ......


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

They killed the crowd with that Cena/Taker nonsense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Weak final segment and weak build.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Where can I watch Wrestlemania? It wasn't clear...


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, if they showed the RAW half of Wrestlemania on a different day, I'd skip it. What an abysmal build to each match. 1/10 RAW..


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

brock done with wwe, well it wont be worth watching the show without him anymore.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What an awful segment. All of a sudden Lesnar is afraid of somebody. All of a sudden Reigns is able to handle Lesnar? Especially when Lesnar had a chair?

Crowd was weak for it all as well. Didn't feel like a Wrestlemania main event program segment. Roman got a weak pop, a weak chant, crowd didn't really care the two were going at it and ultimately they booed Reigns anyway when he was holding up the belt.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Real bad show.

Reigns/Lesnar was OK after the promo ended.
Brains Strowman was funny.
Seth/Finn was excellent.

Everything else..........................bad.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, at least they let them have good contact, but it felt like they were both being real, real careful. Maybe that's a good sign for Sunday.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If Brock really wanted to sell for Roman he wouldn’t have hopped up instantly after 4 superman punches


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Amazing raw.. Unbelievably captivating... I cannot wait for the show of all shows Wrestlemania. SUPER HYPE.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Highlights of Raw...

- Rollins vs Balor

- Elias's guitar solo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Barty said:


> Where can I watch Wrestlemania? It wasn't clear...


NINE

NINETY

NINE


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One of the worst Raw's of all time.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Legit LOL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was something.

Lol at Roman "convincing" the tag division to let him fight Brock. Still not feeling this match at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Reigns thinks you're supposed to cough after every big bump,he literally cough's whenever he takes any kind of big move, fucker has no idea how to realistically sell.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I can’t wait for the post mania raw crowd shitting on Boreman Lames.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That's it, I know I'll skip that main event.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The WWE product really is just horrific at this point. The fall from grace is astounding. It's just so consistently terrible.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Highlights of tonight’s Raw - 

.........
.........
.........


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Himiko said:


> If Brock really wanted to sell for Roman he wouldn’t have hopped up instantly after 4 superman punches [emoji849]


Would you stay down from 4 limp noodle punches? If he got up from 4 spears, I'd be on your side...but Superman punch if a weak as fuck signature move, not even his finisher.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'll be surprised if Heyman doesn't turn on Lesnar, and Roman doesn't turn heel.


That worked so well for Big Show...I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OMG ROMAN IS THE MOST OVER SUPERSTAR EVER!!!!! :sodone


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

It's like they dont even care about how RAW plays out, that too the go home RAW to WM 34.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> What an awful segment. All of a sudden Lesnar is afraid of somebody. All of a sudden Reigns is able to handle Lesnar? Especially when Lesnar had a chair?
> 
> Crowd was weak for it all as well. Didn't feel like a Wrestlemania main event program segment.


You act like this is the first time Lesnar has avoided a straight up fight and got a weapon. I mean the first contact in this feud involved him rushing a handcuffed Reigns


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, that final segment was certainly better than last time...


----------



## Godfryd (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm sorry guys but this is well beyond bad


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That was absolute trash. I'm normally the positive guy, but that was a steaming pile of shit.

Okay, Balor vs. Rollins was pretty damn good.

But the rest of the 3 hour 15 minute Raw... fucking abysmal.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

Without Brock Lesnar , WWE might as well close.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Would you stay down from 4 limp noodle punches? If he got up from 4 spears, I'd be on your side...but Superman punch if a weak as fuck signature move, not even his finisher.




Well In the real world of course I wouldn’t stay down. But this is WWE, Roman has won matches with that move.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Highlights of Raw:

- Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins

- Bar/Braun Strowman segment + attack

- Braun Strowman/Curt Hawkins backstage segment + attack


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That's it, I know I'll skip that main event.


I bet you don't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth and Finn did an admirable job on a colossal waste of a go home RAW for Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Balor with a really good, meaningless match and a bunch of crap.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Headliner said:


> :lol I didn't see that F-5 coming at all. I legit thought they would end the show with Roman standing tall.


I was thinking to myself, "No way in hell Brock's going to not get up from that after suffering worst things than that and still getting back up". Good thing I was right, because that would have been ridiculous. Now if Reigns were at least doing a couple of spears, then that would have been more sensible.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Nothing Happens: The Show

After not watching a full Raw or Smackdown for months, I decided to watch the last four Raw episodes leading up to WM.

What did I get? Nothing. A whole lot of nothing. I was convinced, somehow, that there would be a reason for me to get the Network again and watch Wrestlemania. They did a fucking amazing job at convincing me NOT to.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Worst case scenario. Terribly boring ass Raw and blowout championship game.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981006855802515456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981007072455147520


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wrestlemania Main Event is gonna be godawful. Brock spamming Germans, Reigns Spamming clotheslines and Superman punches, the locker room, aka 8 random guys, celebrating his title win.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Highlights of tonight’s Raw -
> 
> .........
> .........
> .........


You beat me to it! Damn you! :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> You act like this is the first time Lesnar has avoided a straight up fight and got a weapon. I mean the first contact in this feud involved him rushing a handcuffed Reigns


And that was stupid too.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Only ~1200 posts for the go home Mania? There were 3000 for WM30.

It's sad MFer how far we done fell...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I mean if this is the best they can do for the go home show for WM whats the hope for a good ending to any old Raw that isn't the go home show to WM?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I bet you don't


Why wouldn't he? It's a match we've already seen headline a 'Mania, we all know who's going to win, and there's no MITB intrigue this time.

Very skippable match.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Actual highlights of Raw (people pretending there was nothing are seriously retarded as fuck)

- Ronda actually taking a bump
- Triple H with the stiffest mic shots in WWE history
- Seth/Finn with a very worth MOTY candidate
- Nia Jax interview (very inspirational and well acted imo)
- Brain Strowman
- Braun/Curt backstage segment (easily the highlight of the night for me)
- Crowd actually for once getting behind Roman and the segment wasn't half bad...there were still audible boos but it's the first time in a while I heard "Let's go Roman" I actually can't stand him either but cannot deny the facts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW: Roman Always Wins? :reigns2


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Man, I was so stoked to drive halfway across the country and go to Mania. Now I'm just pissed off and let down. They really half assed it on this "go home" show, thats for sure.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Let's hope the Smackdown go home show will be better that the Raw go home show was.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Well In the real world of course I wouldn’t stay down. But this is WWE, Roman has won matches with that move.


Jobber matches, or matches that aren't high caliber, yes. But he usually only gets 2 1/2 counts with it


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Reigns thinks you're supposed to cough after every big bump,he literally cough's whenever he takes any kind of big move, fucker has no idea how to realistically sell.


Literally y’all when Roman appears....


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Actual highlights of Raw (people pretending there was nothing are seriously retarded as fuck)
> 
> - Ronda actually taking a bump
> - Triple H with the stiffest mic shots in WWE history
> ...


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

To quote Jim Ross about Regins/Lesnar II "Please DON'T Boo".....

*"That went over like a fart in church."*

#REIGNS-A-MANIA IV #WWELogic #All4Roman

























#SaveMeNXT your MY only hope


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fringe said:


> Man, I was so stoked to drive halfway across the country and go to Mania. Now I'm just pissed off and let down. They really half assed it on this "go home" show, thats for sure.


SDL will pick up the slack tomorrow.

They'e been carrying Raw's ass since the brand split.

:serious:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Only ~1200 posts for the go home Mania? There were 3000 for WM30.
> 
> It's sad MFer how far we done fell...


Well, given Reigns is about 1/3 of the star Daniel Bryan was, at best, I think 50% retention of posts is still flattering.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> And that was stupid too.


That's another conversation, but it's not out of the blue for Brock to seek an advantage sooo...



Steve Black Man said:


> Why wouldn't he? It's a match we've already seen headline a 'Mania, we all know who's going to win, and there's no MITB intrigue this time.
> 
> Very skippable match.


Because he's full of shit. It's what 4 Mania's now of the same "oh I'm done if Reigns is main eventing" and "I can go to bed early then if Reigns is last". Yet everybody here ends up watching the match anyway. He'll be in the live thread during the match and post Mania threads about the match, I guarantee.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

No saviour to save us from this match this time around. #SaveUsSeth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Well, at least they let them have good contact, but it felt like they were both being real, real careful. Maybe that's a good sign for Sunday.


Yeah they were definitely watching themselves in that segment. Make sense, the match will be quite a stiff ordeal along the same lines as their previous one. Looking forward to it. They have also kept Reigns from having matches on RAW over the last 7 weeks, which I guess allows him to freshen up and be in top form for said Mania match.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I bet you don't


Shit I'm not watching it. Soon as the vid package starts, turning it off.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The main problem I have with the Roman Brock match is it’s gonna be the most predictable match ever. Nothing but German suplexes, F5s which Roman will “shockingly” kick out of. Superman punches. Spears. Roman wins. End show. #DABIIIGGDAWWGGGG


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> Shit I'm not watching it. Soon as the vid package starts, turning it off.


You watch them finish Raw, but you're not watching the match. You sound like you're trying to convince yourself you won't watch. You'll watch, hoping against hope he doesn't win, throw in your fan card for 20 hours when he does, then be back come Raw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> That's another conversation, but it's not out of the blue for Brock to seek an advantage sooo...


But it's extremely rare. I can only think of maybe Goldberg in recent memory that he's backed off from... maybe. Which if he did would have made sense considering Goldberg had his number. Reigns' doesn't. There's no storyline reason for it. It's stupid, period. Especially when you throw on the fact that Lesnar did beat Reigns' ass the last few weeks and Reigns should still be hurt. 

It's just laughably sad at this point how desperate Vince is to get Roman over.


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah it will be predictable, just as Roman Reigns entrance will be more boring as usual.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Actual highlights of Raw (people pretending there was nothing are seriously retarded as fuck)
> 
> - Ronda actually taking a bump
> - Triple H with the stiffest mic shots in WWE history
> ...


If Rousey taking a bump, and Brains Strowman are highlights, I really wonder what "retarded as fuck" actually means.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Brock seemed real happy to be out there. He usually doesn't smile and laugh that match. I'm wondering if he resigned.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> Shit I'm not watching it. Soon as the vid package starts, turning it off.


I'm with you. There's _no_ reason to watch that match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You watch them finish Raw, but you're not watching the match. You sound like you're trying to convince yourself you won't watch. You'll watch, hoping against hope he doesn't win, throw in your fan card for 20 hours when he does, then be back come Raw.


Why are you so concerned with who watches your boy's match?

For the record, I won't be watching the match either, and I turned Raw off after to became apparent that 'Taker wasn't going to show. I only know about how it ended from the posts here :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> But it's extremely rare. I can only think of maybe Goldberg in recent memory that he's backed off from... maybe. Which if he did would have made sense considering Goldberg had his number. Reigns' doesn't. There's no storyline reason for it. It's stupid, period. Especially when you throw on the fact that Lesnar did beat Reigns' ass the last few weeks and Reigns should still be hurt.
> 
> It's just laughably sad at this point how desperate Vince is to get Roman over.


He's literally backed in every feud he was presented as the heel going up against an actual threat. HHH, Big Show, Goldberg, and Reigns. It's laughably sad how forgetful adults get when Reigns might benefit from a segment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I sincerely hope that SDL is better than this RAW because,overall, it was a miss for me.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Himiko said:


> The main problem I have with the Roman Brock match is it’s gonna be the most predictable match ever. Nothing but German suplexes, F5s which Roman will “shockingly” kick out of. Superman punches. Spears. Roman wins. End show. #DABIIIGGDAWWGGGG


Defying the odds. Yay.



RapShepard said:


> You watch them finish Raw, but you're not watching the match. You sound like you're trying to convince yourself you won't watch. You'll watch, hoping against hope he doesn't win, throw in your fan card for 20 hours when he does, then be back come Raw.


Nah man. Got better things to do instead of watching Reigns get his 4th mania MV. Besides the show is gonna be like 20 hrs anyway. I'm not sacrificing sleep for that shit.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Vince is probably all touchy feely with Reigns backstage right now thinking that was the dogs bollocks.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Soul_Body said:


> Shit I'm not watching it. Soon as the vid package starts, turning it off.


Same here. In Europe, this shit starts at midnight. After 5 hours, including AJ VS Nak, I'm not staying up another 30-40 minutes for the cringe fest of the year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Why are you so concerned with who watches your boy's match?
> 
> For the record, I won't be watching the match either, and I turned Raw off after to became apparent that 'Taker wasn't going to show. I only know about how it ended from the posts here


The better question is why are you concerned with what's going on for a match you're not going to watch :draper2


"I don't care about the match, I just make sure I know exactly what's going on with the feud".


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> I sincerely hope that SDL is better than this RAW because,overall, it was a miss for me.


That's one hell of an understatement :lol The Nigri set you posted a while ago gave me more entertainment than 3 hours and 15 minutes worth of Raw xD


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Why are you so concerned with who watches your boy's match?
> 
> For the record, I won't be watching the match either, and I turned Raw off after to became apparent that 'Taker wasn't going to show. I only know about how it ended from the posts here :lol


I have a question. What is the point in actively trying to avoid what will likely be an extremely good match and one of the best on the card. I don’t understand that logic. Like why does WHO it is matter more than WHAT it is? There’s probably gonna be quite a few worse matches on the Mania card than this one, yet it’s this one you’re literally planning on not watching....


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Has there ever been a more annoying move than the Superman Punch. God damn he just spams it like a kid playing a video game for the first time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> He's literally backed in every feud he was presented as the heel going up against an actual threat. HHH, Big Show, Goldberg, and Reigns. It's laughably sad how forgetful adults get when Reigns might benefit from a segment


That reminds me - they also turned Lesnar heel again for this program with Reigns so again, Reigns can get cheered. :lmao

(Or they'll try to anyway. He's still getting booed at Mania and most likely afterwards too).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> Defying the odds. Yay.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah man. Got better things to do instead of watching Reigns get his 4th mania MV. Besides the show is gonna be like 20 hrs anyway. I'm not sacrificing sleep for that shit.


Again convince yourself of that. Mania will be over by this time Sunday, nobody buys it's too long and you have better things to do on a random Sunday night (Monday morning if you're international). You'll skip the preshow like most, and watch the show. You know it, I know it, the forum knows it. It's cool.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> Has there ever been a more annoying move than the Superman Punch. God damn he just spams it like a kid playing a video game for the first time.


It's the cringiest and most over-used move I've seen used by one person the entire time I've been watching.


----------



## JackoBrand (Apr 3, 2018)

Raw tonight was weak again, no resolution to Strowman's partner and the Cena/Undertaker match. Opening segment was okay, confirms Rousey will go over on Sunday, decent match between Rollins and Balor even though both guys are really vanilla and the 3x ad breaks didn't help it. Last segment did nothing to get the crowd on Reigns side despite their best efforts but it did confirm Reigns will go over on Sunday (as if we didn't know).

I understand why they are doing it but holding Samoa Joe and Jeff Hardy back makes me angry when time is given to the likes of Dana and Rhyno/Slater.

I think next Monday will be better than Wrestlemania.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's just laughably sad at this point how desperate Vince is to get Roman over.


It was sad _in 2015_. I can barely muster the enthusiasm to even consider discussing the subject at this point. That horse has been beaten to death and whatever minuscule bit of animus that existed years ago has now been replaced by apathy.

The match should be fine. I certainly won't be skipping it, but i'm not looking forward to it either.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> Has there ever been a more annoying move than the Superman Punch. God damn he just spams it like a kid playing a video game for the first time.


The worm?

Superkick party?

Rainmaker?



#BadNewsSanta said:


> That reminds me - they also turned Lesnar heel again for this program with Reigns so again, Reigns can get cheered. :lmao


As if Lesnar hasn't been going back and forth for the last 6 years, you fake mad about stuff that already happens :lmao. It's okay Santa, Reigns is going to get that belt, and give you quality programming for the foreseeable future


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The better question is why are you concerned with what's going on for a match you're not going to watch :draper2
> 
> 
> "I don't care about the match, I just make sure I know exactly what's going on with the feud".


I care about the match in the sense that the top title is being contested in literally the most predictable match imaginable, and that a part timer has been holding the belt hostage for a literal year because Vince wants to coronate Reigns for the billionth time and it pisses me the fuck off because the main title picture has revolved around these two in some way for four straight fucking WrestleManias 

:draper2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't care what anybody says, not only am I watching the match but I'm also looking forward to it.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> I care about the match in the sense that the top title is being contested in literally the most predictable match imaginable, and that a part timer has been holding the belt hostage for a literal year because Vince wants to coronate Reigns for the billionth time and it pisses me the fuck off because the main title picture has revolved around these two in some way for four straight fucking WrestleManias
> 
> :draper2


This isn’t a “coronation”. The coronation happened at WM32. Roman is the FOTC now. Keep up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#4straightCoronationsandCounting


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Told everyone that tonight's Raw would be shit and the only entertaining thing to me was Sasha/Bayley. The rest just plain ole sucked. *_


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> I have a question. What is the point in actively trying to avoid what will likely be an extremely good match and one of the best on the card. I don’t understand that logic. Like why does WHO it is matter more than WHAT it is? There’s probably gonna be quite a few worse matches on the Mania card than this one, yet it’s this one you’re literally planning on not watching....


One needs to be invested in the characters on some level. It's also why I don't give 2 shits about the cruiserweight division, despite the match quality being good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> As if Lesnar hasn't been going back and forth for the last 6 years, you fake mad about stuff that already happens :lmao. It's okay Santa, Reigns is going to get that belt, and give you quality programming for the foreseeable future


lol - Lesnar's been a face since 2015 outside of the Goldberg program. 

Again, it's Vince's desperation trying to get Roman cheered, and now apparently your desperation trying to justify poor booking and Vince's desperate moves.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

The most embarrassing piece of all of this is how much of deal wrestling fans make out of match order as if the main event is anything more than simply the last match of the night.:lmao


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Again convince yourself of that. Mania will be over by this time Sunday, nobody buys it's too long and you have better things to do on a random Sunday night (Monday morning if you're international). You'll skip the preshow like most, and watch the show. You know it, I know it, the forum knows it. It's cool.


I don't know why people act like everyone else has the same kind of passion for the show as they do, Im not even watching Mania until the day after and will probably skip through a lot of it like I do with most PPV's. Just because your hooked on this shit doesn't mean every other person is.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> The most embarrassing piece of all of this is how much of deal wrestling fans make out of match order as if the main event is anything more than simply the last match of the night.:lmao


The main event signifies how significant the match is. It's been that was since forever.

Try to keep up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> #4straightCoronationsandCounting


The Drive for Five next year! :reigns2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> I care about the match in the sense that the top title is being contested in literally the most predictable match imaginable, and that a part timer has been holding the belt hostage for a literal year because Vince wants to coronate Reigns for the billionth time and it pisses me the fuck off because the main title picture has revolved around these two for four straight fucking WrestleManias :draper2


How can you coronate somebody that's already the king? We all know Reigns runs this wrestling shit. This is just him finally taking his belt back since nobody else can make it mean anything. As a smart fan you should be happy, at least the Raw title is on the #1 guy in the industry again. 

The funny part is this just sounds like the type of anger reserved for kids marking out when heels win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Unorthodox said:


> I don't know why people act like everyone else has the same kind of passion for the show as they do, Im not even watching Mania until the day after and will probably skip through a lot of it like I do with most PPV's. Just because your hooked on this shit doesn't mean every other person is.


If you want people to believe you're not watching Mania live, you should probably start by not being in the Raw go home thread. 

"I'm not hooked on the product, I just watch Raw live and talk about it on forums" 

Bruh we're all hooked and it's okay lol


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Again convince yourself of that. Mania will be over by this time Sunday, nobody buys it's too long and you have better things to do on a random Sunday night (Monday morning if you're international). You'll skip the preshow like most, and watch the show. You know it, I know it, the forum knows it. It's cool.


Have fun dude. Since I don't care for either Reigns or Lesnar, there's no point watching.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I would give my comment's on Raw but I skipped the stuff I didn't like the look of which was half the show.


I have to admit, I laughed at the line "I'm his brother Brains Strowman". Other than that, really rough night to watch. Wasn't a fan of Seth vs Balor at all. Disappointing two hours (I missed a large part of hour one), hopefully SD does better.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> It was sad _in 2015_. I can barely muster the enthusiasm to even consider discussing the subject at this point. That horse has been beaten to death and whatever minuscule bit of animus that existed years ago has now been replaced by apathy.
> 
> The match should be fine. I certainly won't be skipping it, but i'm not looking forward to it either.


Exactly.

I may actually end up missing the match as well tbh (although not necessarily out of protest against this one). Unless the main event is Taker/Cena, I probably won't care enough about any of the other matches that could close enough to stay up until midnight for it.

We'll see.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> #4straightCoronationsandCounting


Fouronation?

:jericho2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol - Lesnar's been a face since 2015 outside of the Goldberg program.
> 
> Again, it's Vince's desperation trying to get Roman cheered, and now apparently your desperation trying to justify poor booking and Vince's desperate moves.


Lie again he definitely wasn't a face when he fought Ambrose, bloodied Orton, then beat up Shane that all happened before Goldberg. At least get your facts straight before whining about how they're changing Brock for Reigns


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> The main event signifies how significant the match is. It's been that was since forever.
> 
> Try to keep up.


Ok... And that match is between 2 of the company’s current biggest stars. So there’s literally no reason it SHOULDN’T be main eventing then.

But honestly the main event status is more mental than anything. You can make whichever match you want your own main event. Y’all really make it deeper than what it really is, just like what happened with what number entrant someone is at the Rumble. It really _doesn’t_ matter. Wrestling fans really find a way to make a mountain out of a molehill with almost everything.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> Have fun dude. Since I don't care for either Reigns or Lesnar, there's no point watching.


Yet you watched the Raw segment :draper2 it's okay to admit you're going to watch the match. No judgement this way


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If main events don't matter then why were so many people who don't like Bryan, some of which were Reigns fans, so mad that Bryan was supposedly going to main event WM just 2 years in a row in 2014 & 2015? I mean, afterall. WM main events mean nothing..


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Unorthodox said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > Again convince yourself of that. Mania will be over by this time Sunday, nobody buys it's too long and you have better things to do on a random Sunday night (Monday morning if you're international). You'll skip the preshow like most, and watch the show. You know it, I know it, the forum knows it. It's cool.
> ...


How are you trying to convince people that you don't care for WWE on a WWE forum buddy... face fucking palm.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The highlights of that show were Rollins vs Balor and Strowman's line of "What's your win loss record" to Hawkins.

The rest


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Iapetus said:


> The most embarrassing piece of all of this is how much of deal wrestling fans make out of match order as if the main event is anything more than simply the last match of the night.:lmao


The funniest is how they're free thinkers until someone Vince likes is involved. 

You can't tell them who to cheer or boo

You can't tell them somebody matters just because they held pesky World titles, midcard titles, or MitB

But let it come out you're a Vince guy, everything matters. Reigns could make the European title must see TV


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Lie again he definitely wasn't a face when he fought Ambrose, bloodied Orton, then beat up Shane that all happened before Goldberg. At least get your facts straight before whining about how they're changing Brock for Reigns


He was a face against Ambrose. He was a face against Orton as well. You can argue he turned heel at the end of it with the attack on Shane, but he was only ever really a heel during the Goldberg program.

So nice try, but again, they're making Lesnar heel for Roman out of desperation to get Roman cheered. If Lesnar had been backing off against Joe, Strowman, and Kane in the last year then I wouldn't be pointing it out (because it wouldn't be coming out of nowhere).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep. Didn't think I'd get an answer to my question.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why are people arguing over something that's not going to matter by tomorrow? :lol

If you aren't watching the match, great. If you are, great.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> How can you coronate somebody that's already the king? We all know Reigns runs this wrestling shit. This is just him finally taking his belt back since nobody else can make it mean anything. As a smart fan you should be happy, at least the Raw title is on the #1 guy in the industry again.
> 
> The funny part is this just sounds like the type of anger reserved for kids marking out when heels win.


And you, as a smart fan, should know that Roman isn't taking shit back, since he's never been Universal Champion before :hmmm

You, as a smart fan, should also know that this is only being done because Vince chickened out on the initial coronation at 'Mania 31 because he knew it would be booed out of the building.

You, as a smart fan, should also be aware that saying something like "Roman runs this wrestling shit. Deal with it" is far more childish than being peeved about 'Mania constantly revolving around a guy that gets booed out almost every building he steps into, and not because he's a heel, but because he's just so piss poor as a face.

And don't give me that "any reaction is a good reaction"cop out bullshit.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Yet you watched the Raw segment :draper2 it's okay to admit you're going to watch the match. No judgement this way


Background noise dude.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> Ok... And that match is between 2 of the company’s current biggest stars. So there’s literally no reason it SHOULDN’T be main eventing then.
> 
> *But honestly the main event status is more mental than anything*. You can make whichever match you want your own main event. Y’all really make it deeper than what it really is, just like what happened with what number entrant someone is at the Rumble. It really _doesn’t_ matter. Wrestling fans really find a way to make a mountain out of a molehill with almost everything.


That's complete horseshit and you know it :lol

The main event almost always gets the most time on the card, and almost always has the most effort put into it story-wise.

For once...just once...we would like to have a story we can actually get into as the main event for 'Mania. Hasn't happened since Bryan at 30.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Steve Black Man said:


> And you, as a smart fan, should know that Roman isn't taking shit back, since he's never been Universal Champion before :hmmm
> 
> You, as a smart fan, should also know that this is only being done because Vince chickened out on the initial coronation at 'Mania 31 because he knew it would be booed out of the building.
> 
> ...


You would think all this, but Roman fans are just as desperate to justify their guy's position as Vince is to get him cheered. I don't really know why - if I were one of them I'd just be happy Reigns is positioned in the top spot and about to once again main event the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Without exaggeration that was the worst wwe show I’ve ever attended. Now I’m all pissed off going to Mania.

At least Rollins and Balor killed it. Thanks, guys!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> If main events don't matter then why were so many people who don't like Bryan, some of which were Reigns fans, so mad that Bryan was supposedly going to main event WM just 2 years in a row in 2014 & 2015? I mean, afterall. WM main events mean nothing..


It's simply that they aren't the end all be all. I definitely wanted Reigns to main event instead of Bryan getting his 2nd in a row. I can get why folk didn't want Reigns main eventing 3 let alone a possible 4 Mania's. We all want to see our favorites get the big Mania moment. Thats understandable, you want to see your guy get the big hero moment. 

But the majority of us here are full blown adults, if not late teens. To me that's old enough to accept that "hey my guy isn't going to be the FotC, but that's still my guy". If I had to come to terms with that for Kane as an actual child, I don't see why a bunch of grown men and women acting like they can't support their favorite unless they're Vince's favorite. It's beyond silly


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Soul_Body said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you watched the Raw segment <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" /> it's okay to admit you're going to watch the match. No judgement this way
> ...


Hahahaha. Wrestling fans are hilarious. I reckon I could take a guess at what will be the "background noise" in your living room when Reigns v Lesnar is happening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It's simply that they aren't the end all be all. I definitely wanted Reigns to main event instead of Bryan getting his 2nd in a row. I can get why folk didn't want Reigns main eventing 3 let alone a possible 4 Mania's. We all want to see our favorites get the big Mania moment. Thats understandable, you want to see your guy get the big hero moment.
> 
> But the majority of us here are full blown adults, if not late teens. To me that's old enough to accept that "hey my guy isn't going to be the FotC, but that's still my guy". If I had to come to terms with that for Kane as an actual child, I don't see why a bunch of grown men and women acting like they can't support their favorite unless they're Vince's favorite. It's beyond silly


Okay. But that still doesn't answer why the same Reigns fans who are telling people to 'grow up' were acting the same exact way when it looked like Bryan might main event 2 WM's in a row.

Very hypocritical.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> If main events don't matter then why were so many people who don't like Bryan, some of which were Reigns fans, so mad that Bryan was supposedly going to main event WM just 2 years in a row in 2014 & 2015? I mean, afterall. WM main events mean nothing..


I do love how during the build to 31 the argument was "Bryan had his main event moment, let Reigns main event this year!" and yet come 32, never mind 33 and 34, when Reigns was main eventing again that argument was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> You would think all this, but Roman fans are just as desperate to justify their guy's position than Vince is to get him cheered. I don't really know why - if I were one of them I'd just be happy Reigns is positioned in the top spot and about to once again main event the biggest show of the year.


The funniest part is the narrative shifts between "Roman runs this wrestling shit" and "Rollins/Styles/Braun/whoever gets pushed nearly as much as Roman" on an almost weekly basis.

Make up your goddamn minds :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yep. Didn't think I'd get an answer to my question.


My problem with Bryan being in the main event of WM 31 was that he didn't work during the year to warrant the spot. It wasn't like Steve Austin when he won the title at WM 14, worked the whole year, then got his moment again the following year. WWE changed plans to give him his moment at WM 30 and sacrificed Batista. They gave him the ball. One title defense in and he had to give it up. On top of that WWE sacrificed John Cena when he got completely destroyed by Brock. And to be honest Cena hasn't been the same since from a credibility standpoint. 

If Bryan had worked during the summer and fall of 2014 it would've been fine if he got the main event again at WM 31.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I do love how during the build to 31 the argument was "Bryan had his main event moment, let Reigns main event this year!" and yet come 32, never mind 33 and 34, when Reigns was main eventing again that argument was nowhere to be found.


Exactly. It's called extreme hypocrisy.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Sigh. Remember the days when the 'Mania main events actually revolved around guys we gave a shit about and wanted to see win?

Good times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> My problem with Bryan being in the main event of WM 31 was that he didn't work during the year to warrant the spot. It wasn't like Steve Austin when he won the title at WM 14, worked the whole year, then got his moment again the following year. WWE changed plans to give him his moment at WM 30 and sacrificed Batista. They gave him the ball. One title defense in and he had to give it up. On top of that WWE sacrificed John Cena when he got completely destroyed by Brock. And to be honest Cena hasn't been the same since from a credibility standpoint.
> 
> If Bryan had worked during the summer and fall of 2014 it would've been fine if he got the main event again at WM 31.


That's all well and good, but that wasn't the reasoning that alot of those people were using at the time. They were simply saying, "Bryan just main-evented last year. Give someone else a chance this year."

Fast forward to every WM since that show and the same person has main-evented literally every year since and suddenly that argument from those fans has disappeared at least on threads on here.

It's hypocritical.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> Background noise dude.


You keep telling yourself that bruh



Steve Black Man said:


> And you, as a smart fan, should know that Roman isn't taking shit back, since he's never been Universal Champion before :hmmm
> 
> You, as a smart fan, should also know that this is only being done because Vince chickened out on the initial coronation at 'Mania 31 because he knew it would be booed out of the building.
> 
> ...


The title has just been waiting for him to come get it. At the end of the day Sunday you're getting Reigns, and you're going to watch. You're going to watch the Raw after, and the Raw after, and so on and so forth.

And no you being pissed about that your favorite is the main protagonist is the height of childishness. Look growing up I wanted Vegeta to be the main character, but you knew I grew up. He's not the main character, but that's my guy anyway lol. 

And as far as the boos who cares. This is the same fan demographic who goes 

"Kevin Owens is such a good heel I can't boo him"

And says shit like "They need to turn Reigns heel so he can get liked then turn him face" 

Once folk like you get that the type of booing Reigns get is a sign of passion you'll be okay.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What a waste of a show this was. No Undertaker. No revealing Braun's partner. What's with leaving everything hanging till the last moment?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's funny how people are saying "ACCEPT THIS!" but didn't want to accept it when Bryan was supposedly going to main event twice in a row. The definition of hypocrisy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> He was a face against Ambrose. He was a face against Orton as well. You can argue he turned heel at the end of it with the attack on Shane, but he was only ever really a heel during the Goldberg program.
> 
> So nice try, but again, they're making Lesnar heel for Roman out of desperation to get Roman cheered. If Lesnar had been backing off against Joe, Strowman, and Kane in the last year then I wouldn't be pointing it out (because it wouldn't be coming out of nowhere).


No he wasn't a face against Ambrose or Orton, and attack Shane was a clear heel move, not to mention backing away from Goldberg. He couldn't back away from Joe who spent most of the feud attacking him from behind. So again this isn't out of nowhere. You're just grasping for "aw look at them trying to write Reigns like a hero" straws


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy crap that last segment was FIRE. Crowd was actually firmly behind Reigns too. Complete 180 of the WM 31 go-home.



No doubt that this should main event Wresrtlemania.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> And you, as a smart fan, should know that Roman isn't taking shit back, since he's never been Universal Champion before :hmmm
> 
> *You, as a smart fan, should also know that this is only being done because Vince chickened out on the initial coronation at 'Mania 31 because he knew it would be booed out of the building.*
> 
> ...


No.... Roman literally wasn’t ready. Fresh off an injury comeback with only 4 months of singles experience, all his Shield heat killed by terrible promo content, horrid video conference segments, and an ill-fitting gimmick. They pulled the trigger too fast and luckily had a final failsafe to stop the shot from fully happening.

He literally had his coronation the following year. Idk why you guys keep trying to act like Roman hasn’t been solidified as the FOTC for quite some time already. This is NOT a coronation. Roman isn’t some newbie being handed the reins for the first time. This is vet vs older vet. Y’all can’t get that even after 2 years?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Okay. But that still doesn't answer why the same Reigns fans who are telling people to 'grow up' were acting the same exact way when it looked like Bryan might main event 2 WM's in a row.
> 
> Very hypocritical.


Nope, how many Reigns fans we're pretending they were not going to watch Mania 31 if Bryan main evented? Surely you can pull posts if the known Reigns fans were saying this. Only people acting like they wouldn't watch Bryan vs Brock were the "I hate midgets and Indy darlings" folk and that's not the same group.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> My problem with Bryan being in the main event of WM 31 was that he didn't work during the year to warrant the spot. It wasn't like Steve Austin when he won the title at WM 14, worked the whole year, then got his moment again the following year. WWE changed plans to give him his moment at WM 30 and sacrificed Batista. They gave him the ball. One title defense in and he had to give it up. On top of that WWE sacrificed John Cena when he got completely destroyed by Brock. And to be honest Cena hasn't been the same since from a credibility standpoint.
> 
> If Bryan had worked during the summer and fall of 2014 it would've been fine if he got the main event again at WM 31.


So Austin worked the whole year to warrant his spot at WM17, Triple H worked the whole year to warrant his spot at WM18, The Rock worked the whole year to warrant his spot at 28 & 29, Batista worked the whole year to warrant his spot at WM30, and Undertaker worked the whole year to warrant his spot at 33?

The "return from injury, win the Royal Rumble, and headline Mania" story-arch is a classic, made for wrestling, story. 

The excuse of "well in hindsight" doesn't excuse that in the moment Bryan should have headlined that Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Nope, how many Reigns fans we're pretending they were not going to watch Mania 31 if Bryan main evented? Surely you can pull posts if the known Reigns fans were saying this. Only people acting like they wouldn't watch Bryan vs Brock were the "I hate midgets and Indy darlings" folk and that's not the same group.


I never said they were threatning to not watch the match. I said they were complaining how it wasn't fair that someone got to main event WM two years in a row. And now they haven't said a word about someone they like main eventing 3, soon to be 4 in a row.

Hypocrisy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> No he wasn't a face against Ambrose or Orton,


OoooooooK. 

Get your facts straight please. Thanks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> The funniest part is the narrative shifts between "Roman runs this wrestling shit" and "Rollins/Styles/Braun/whoever gets pushed nearly as much as Roman" on an almost weekly basis.
> 
> Make up your goddamn minds [emoji38]


Why do you act like this is one in the same. Austin ran that shit during the Attitude Era. Yet Rock, HHH, Foley, Taker, Jericho, and Kane still got good pushes. Reigns is Austin (selling more Mania seats btw) and guys like Rollins, Ambrose, Styles, Owens, Braun, and Balor are still getting good pushes


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You keep telling yourself that bruh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This whole thing just reads as "u mad bruh?"


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

No Taker:lmao Oh, what a way to disappoint the Raw crowd, what a build up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> The funniest part is the narrative shifts between "Roman runs this wrestling shit" and "Rollins/Styles/Braun/whoever gets pushed nearly as much as Roman" on an almost weekly basis.
> 
> Make up your goddamn minds :lol


OMG. Remember last year, the whole "Owens and Rollins have the SAME EXACT push as Reigns!" fiasco.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

How shit does an era have to be for Reigns to be the Austin of an era. Holy shit. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> OoooooooK.
> 
> Get your facts straight please. Thanks.


Just be ready for Sunday man, I know it's going to be an exciting day for you



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I never said they were threatning to not watch the match. I said they were complaining how it wasn't fair that someone got to main event WM two years in a row. And now they haven't said a word about someone they like main eventing 3, soon to be 4 in a row.
> 
> Hypocrisy.


Again nope, plenty of us said he didn't need it. I said it last year, even said it this year after I was wrong about Braun being picked over him.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Why do you act like this is one in the same. Austin ran that shit during the Attitude Era. Yet Rock, HHH, Foley, Taker, Jericho, and Kane still got good pushes. Reigns is Austin (selling more Mania seats btw) and guys like Rollins, Ambrose, Styles, Owens, Braun, and Balor are still getting good pushes


The difference being that people actually liked Austin.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Just be ready for Sunday man, I know it's going to be an exciting day for you


It is. Rusev's going to become US Champ! :mark:

By the way, Happy Rusev Day!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> This whole thing just reads as "u mad bruh?"


Well you is mad, so I guess if the shoe fits



Steve Black Man said:


> The difference being that people actually liked Austin.


Not on sites like this they didn't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Just be ready for Sunday man, I know it's going to be an exciting day for you
> 
> 
> 
> Again nope, plenty of us said he didn't need it. I said it last year, even said it this year after I was wrong about Braun being picked over him.


It's nice that you might have. None of the others have, though. And it hasn't been said nearly as much as you guys said it about Bryan who main-evented almost twice compared to a guy who's going to main event FOUR.


:lmao


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Well you is mad, so I guess if the shoe fits
> 
> 
> 
> *Not on sites like this they didn't*.


The majority sure as hell did.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It is. Rusev's going to become US Champ! :mark:
> 
> By the way, Happy Rusev Day!


That's true, hopefully for him gets the title and a face run. Provided they don't do something stupid like split him and Aiden


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Holy crap that last segment was FIRE. Crowd was actually firmly behind Reigns too. Complete 180 of the WM 31 go-home.
> 
> No doubt that this should main event Wresrtlemania.


Indeed, that segment was on point and a strong wrap up for the build. It put over the Universal Title, played on the fact that Reigns and Lesnar are the only people to have defeated Taker at Mania and it also tied nicely into the whole thing about Reigns being a locker room leader and how he had been standing up for "the boys" on the locker room with his promos toward Lesnar. The bit on the ramp with he other guys was a nice way to incorporate that aspect of the build. Good stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> The difference being that people actually liked Austin.


Loved him. No desperate attempts to get him over.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> The difference being that people actually liked Austin.


And people like Roman. 

Y’all love to pretend Roman has no fans. But I’m not surprised tonight because there’s always extra salt going around after Roman gets a positive reaction.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Well you is mad, so I guess if the shoe fits
> 
> 
> 
> Not on sites like this they didn't.


If a guy isn't liked on sites like this, but in the building, he's the biggest star in the world, with the biggest pops of all time, and an Austin 3:16 shirt is selling once every 30 seconds, then sites like this must not count for much.

However, when a site like this is parroting exactly what every crowd in the country and world, 52 weeks a year, is saying, well, I'll let you figure the rest out.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

roman fans being hypocritical? gee, what else is new :eyeroll



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> OMG. Remember last year, the whole "Owens and Rollins have the SAME EXACT push as Reigns!" fiasco.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> How shit does an era have to be for Reigns to be the Austin of an era. Holy shit. :lmao


that's a good one :LOL

remember this classic gem from his delusional fans? 

"daniel bryan shouldn't main-event wrestlemania. he's already had his moment!"

*3 years later and roman is about to main-event 4 in a row with yet another coronation*

(his fans don't say shit about that) :mj4

they're so hypocritical :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> It's nice that you might have. None of the others have, though. And it hasn't been said nearly as much as you guys said it about Bryan who main-evented almost twice compared to a guy who's going to main event FOUR.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Well folk have kind of covered the "omg 4 main events" no need to get repeatitive :draper2 But yeah 4 mains is a lot, but if it had to be done they couldn't have picked a better guy to do it.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I can see Reigns being a headliner for the next two Wrestlemanias at least. Everybody seems to like him behind the scenes. That's fine cause people always have the choice to stop watching.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Well you is mad, so I guess if the shoe fits


So you're basically admitting to being a troll. Cool.





RapShepard said:


> Not on sites like this they didn't.


I wouldn't know, seeing as I wasn't on any forums back in 1999.

However, if we're going by crowd reactions during the height of their pushes...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Well folk have kind of covered the "omg 4 main events" no need to get repeatitive :draper2 But yeah 4 mains is a lot, but if it had to be done they couldn't have picked a better guy to do it.


Sure they could've. Just by picking someone who doesn't get booed practically every single week would be a huge improvement in and of itself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If a guy isn't liked on sites like this, but in the building, he's the biggest star in the world, with the biggest pops of all time, and an Austin 3:16 shirt is selling once every 30 seconds, then sites like this must not count for much.
> 
> However, when a site like this is parroting exactly what every crowd in the country and world, 52 weeks a year, is saying, well, I'll let you figure the rest out.


Yet that same guy is the highest full time merch seller according to Meltzer :draper2. Me thinks it's time some of you accept that the trendy booing the FotC thing, doesn't actually matter.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Sure they could've. Just by picking someone who doesn't get booed practically every single week would be a huge improvement in and of itself.


Nah, y'all wouldn't care. I mean AJ and Nakamura are having a feud and who cares? Bryan is wrestling this Sunday and who's still the talk, oh that's right Reigns. The mixed tag match with Ronda can main event this Sunday, and still somehow Reigns vs Lesnar will be the talk of the forum we both know it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> So you're basically admitting to being a troll. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is that, folk in this bubble often get what's over mixed up. For instance folk here boos, but then Meltzer goes Reigns is the highest full time merch seller and start making excuses


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Nah, y'all wouldn't care. I mean AJ and Nakamura are having a feud and who cares? Bryan is wrestling this Sunday and who's still the talk, oh that's right Reigns. The mixed tag match with Ronda can main event this Sunday, and still somehow Reigns vs Lesnar will be the talk of the forum we both know it.


Yeah, the talk about it is how ridiculous it is that someone is going to main-event 4 WM's in a row and Brock might be leaving. That's the talk about the match. It's not how great the storyline is..

I mean, Jesus Christ. I would hope someone that is about to main event their 4th straight WM would be talked about..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Yet that same guy is the highest full time merch seller according to Meltzer :draper2. Me thinks it's time some of you accept that the trendy booing the FotC thing, doesn't actually matter.


I don't know about overall merchandise, but I remember a few weeks ago, the top selling shirts were Elias and Rusev and Roman wasn't even close.

Regardless, if he's winning in overall merch sold, it's because they sell like 30 fucking times the amount of merch for him that they sell for everybody else. That's what they did to CM Punk when he outsold John Cena, Punk said it himself. They only sold (sold as in made available for purchase) one shirt of his for every 10 of Cenas.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> And people like Roman.
> 
> Y’all love to pretend Roman has no fans. But I’m not surprised tonight because there’s always extra salt going around after Roman gets a positive reaction.


Think about that statement for a second....

"...After Roman gets a positive reaction."

Let's just ignore the fact that at very best, his reactions are about 50/50...at VERY best and say that he did get a unanimously positive reaction. It should be happening every single fucking week. That fact that you can actually single out times that Roman "gets a positive reaction" is as telling as anything. You can't single out times Austin got a positive reaction because he got a positive reaction every time he stepped into an arena.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Nah, y'all wouldn't care. I mean AJ and Nakamura are having a feud and who cares? Bryan is wrestling this Sunday and who's still the talk, oh that's right Reigns. The mixed tag match with Ronda can main event this Sunday, and still somehow Reigns vs Lesnar will be the talk of the forum we both know it.


I'm kind of hoping the mixed tag goes on last. That way I can skip out of stadium early to beat the traffic. But that Ronda match has been completely ignored by the media. They simply don't give a shit. At first I thought there was a chance of that going on last but not now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> The majority sure as hell did.


Not denying that, but the key is focusing on the bubble we stay in. The bubble we're in was so disconnected with reality they thought that Stone Cold and The Rock were terrible main eventers. This same bubble spent the last 13 years trying to understand who and why people like Cena. This same bubble can't fathom Reigns being a top merch seller. This bubble isn't always connected to reality


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TBF, I haven't seen Dave say anything about anyone's merch good or bad in at least year, if not 2. I think we should wait to see until he releases some new info on a topic that he hasn't talked about in at least a year.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I see the argument has shifted to merch sales, since nobody can counteract the dwindling numbers or comparative crowd reactions :lol


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Think about that statement for a second....
> 
> "...After Roman gets a positive reaction."
> 
> Let's just ignore the fact that at very best, his reactions are about 50/50...at VERY best and say that he did get a unanimously positive reaction. *It should be happening every single fucking week.* That fact that you can actually single out times that Roman "gets a positive reaction" is as telling as anything. You can't single out times Austin got a positive reaction because he got a positive reaction every time he stepped into an arena.


WHY?

Why do you even care so much what other people do? You guys stay so wrapped up in Roman’s crowd reactions that the message I’m getting is that if he were unanimously cheered all the time you’d stop the hate and stop being so obsessed? Is that what you’re saying? Because if so, then you’re saying that your opinion of him is based off what the perceived masses opinion of him is. Which isn’t really your opinion at all then. It’s someone else’s that you’ve patched onto.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yeah, the talk about it is how ridiculous it is that someone is going to main-event 4 WM's in a row and Brock might be leaving. That's the talk about the match. It's not how great the storyline is..
> 
> I mean, Jesus Christ. I would hope someone that is about to main event their 4th straight WM would be talked about..


Again Styles vs Nakamura have a match coming up something catered to smart fans, nobody is talking about it.

Asuka is facing Charlotte no talk.

Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn have a match with 8 months of build up against Bryan and Shane (Shane replacement?). Yet no one is talking about it.

Rusev just got added to the US title match, only one person. Has mentioned it.

Rollins, Balor, and Miz have a match nobody is talking about

Reigns is the only thing that gets places like this talking. He invokes real emotions, from full blown adults 24/7/365. And don't give me that "well it's because he's the main event and it's the main title" because when Reigns is midcard champ suddenly that's the top belt.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel bad for that Atlanta crowd. You could tell they weren't going to get loud because they knew Taker wouldn't show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> I see the argument has shifted to merch sales, since nobody can counteract the dwindling numbers or comparative crowd reactions


No it's to point out how asinine saying he gets booed is, when he sells more merch than folk this forum swear are more liked then him.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

You know if I hated a wrestler as much as some people hate Reigns, I'd just be completely ignoring them instead of whining about it over and over again on a wrestling forum. But that's just me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Again Styles vs Nakamura have a match coming up something catered to smart fans, nobody is talking about it.
> 
> Asuka is facing Charlotte no talk.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you've been but people are talking about all of those matches.

But just like every era from the past, the MAIN EVENT is always talked about the most.

That's why this mindset that "MAIN EVENTS DON'T MATTER" is bullshit. It does matter. It gets the most time, money, and energy investment from the company. And that is every era in WWE history, not just this one.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> WHY?
> 
> Why do you even care so much what other people do? You guys stay so wrapped up in Roman’s crowd reactions that the message I’m getting is that if he were unanimously cheered all the time you’d stop the hate and stop being so obsessed? Is that what you’re saying? Because if so, then you’re saying that your opinion of him is based off what the perceived masses opinion of him is. Which isn’t really your opinion at all then. It’s someone else’s that you’ve patched onto.


I said "People actually liked Austin."

You attempted to create a parallel between the two by stating that "People like Reigns."

I then countered by explaining how, comparatively speaking, no, people generally don't like Reigns. 

We're "wrapped up in his crowd reactions" because a lot of us share the same opinion on Reigns, and are providing evidence as to just how many people share a similar opinion on him as the FOTC. 

Believe me, if he were being unanimously supported it would be even more unbearable for me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm kind of hoping the mixed tag goes on last. That way I can skip out of stadium early to beat the traffic. But that Ronda match has been completely ignored by the media. They simply don't give a shit. At first I thought there was a chance of that going on last but not now.


That's crazy to skip that personally. Like shit that's Mania you paid a pretty penny to be there lol. Do a Reigns hater and boo it fuck it. Enjoy the match by hook or crook lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> No it's to point out how asinine saying he gets booed is, when he sells more merch than folk this forum swear are more liked then him.


But he does get booed....every single week. It's not asinine to point out something that's factually and objectively true.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> TBF, I haven't seen Dave say anything about anyone's merch good or bad in at least year, if not 2. I think we should wait to see until he releases some new info on a topic that he hasn't talked about in at least a year.


That line from Meltzer came out a year ago. 

Plus it's total merchandise. Based off wwe.com, guys like Rusev, Elias, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles were consistently near/at the top of the top sellers lists on wweshop.com, where the only Reigns' shirt I would see on there wasn't even just his - it was The Shield shirt. Based off individual merchandise, there are clearly much better merchandise sellers than any of Reigns' stuff. Reigns just gets the most merchandise and so he sells the most.

If that's even still the case anymore.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Bun Dem said:


> You know if I hated a wrestler as much as some people hate Reigns, I'd just be completely ignoring them instead of whining about it over and over again on a wrestling forum. But that's just me.


No, it’s literally every sane person. They don’t just hate him. They are _obsessed_ with him. They’re always the main ones talking about him. 

I rarely ever talk about people I heavily dislike. That’s why I’m mainly in the Roman threads.... It makes no sense but Roman just has that kind of power. THAT’s what he’s FOTC.:shrug


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> Defying the odds. Yay.


THE ULTIMATE UNDERDAWWWGGGG, DAAAAA BIGGG DAAAWWGGGG


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know about overall merchandise, but I remember a few weeks ago, the top selling shirts were Elias and Rusev and Roman wasn't even close.
> 
> Regardless, if he's winning in overall merch sold, it's because they sell like 30 fucking times the amount of merch for him that they sell for everybody else. That's what they did to CM Punk when he outsold John Cena, Punk said it himself. They only sold (sold as in made available for purchase) one shirt of his for every 10 of Cenas.


Oh the old "well they bring so much of his merch, people have to buy it" argument lol. Cut the bull shit nobody is forcing people to buy Reigns merch. The whole "they had more of X than Y, forcing people to buy X" theory could believable if we were talking something cheap like pop and candy and shit. But the idea that thousands upon thousands are just buying Reigns shirts because they have no choice is laughable. Maybe just maybe they carry more Reigns shirts because he sells.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> But he does get booed....every single week. It's not asinine to point out something that's factually and objectively true.


He does that's very true, you'd have to be deaf to deny that. But that doesn't mean he has no fan base. I mean, somebody had to be buying that merch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iapetus said:


> WHY?
> 
> Why do you even care so much what other people do? You guys stay so wrapped up in Roman’s crowd reactions that the message I’m getting is that if he were unanimously cheered all the time you’d stop the hate and stop being so obsessed? Is that what you’re saying? Because if so, then you’re saying that your opinion of him is based off what the perceived masses opinion of him is. Which isn’t really your opinion at all then. It’s someone else’s that you’ve patched onto.


I wouldn't like him any more, but it would justify his push, and make me feel a lot easier about it. Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles would not be my personal picks for the top guys on SmackDown, and I've made my thoughts on AJ Styles known plenty, but I look at the reaction and I can go, ok. I'd rather have Bray, I'd rather have Owens, etc, but I get it. I understand why it's Bryan and AJ, there's a REASON for it. There is no reason for Roman Reigns. I feel vindicated by having the exact opinion that most wrestling fans have, and that makes it doubly infuriating because they don't listen.



> Oh the old "well they bring so much of his merch, people have to buy it" argument lol. Cut the bull shit nobody is forcing people to buy Reigns merch. The whole "they had more of X than Y, forcing people to buy X" theory could believable if we were talking something cheap like pop and candy and shit. But the idea that thousands upon thousands are just buying Reigns shirts because they have no choice is laughable. Maybe just maybe they carry more Reigns shirts because he sells.


I never said it was a choice between one or the other. I'm aware Reigns has fans who buy his trash, he just doesn't have anywhere as many as the other main eventers, but the numbers are fudged because of the bulk.

As for the whole, "oh, maybe they carry more of him because he sells", lol. Maybe it's because they push him the hardest. Let's give AJ Styles four WrestleMania main events in a row and see who sells more shirts between him and Roman.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> I rarely ever talk about people I heavily dislike.


How often do guys you heavily dislike main event 4 WrestleMania's in a row?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm kind of hoping the mixed tag goes on last. That way I can skip out of stadium early to beat the traffic. But that Ronda match has been completely ignored by the media. They simply don't give a shit. At first I thought there was a chance of that going on last but not now.





RapShepard said:


> That's crazy to skip that personally. Like shit that's Mania you paid a pretty penny to be there lol. Do a Reigns hater and boo it fuck it. Enjoy the match by hook or crook lol


The crazy thing in that post is going home right after Wrestlemania ends if you're there. There's not a chance in the world I'll be back to my hotel room before 3am. The French Quarter turns into a giant wrestling themed party after Wrestlemania. After Wrestlemania 30 90% of the people I saw out that night were in wrestling shirts. Such a great night. 

But hey beat that traffic.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> Oh the old "well they bring so much of his merch, people have to buy it" argument lol. Cut the bull shit nobody is forcing people to buy Reigns merch. The whole "they had more of X than Y, forcing people to buy X" theory could believable if we were talking something cheap like pop and candy and shit. But the idea that thousands upon thousands are just buying Reigns shirts because they have no choice is laughable. Maybe just maybe they carry more Reigns shirts because he sells.


You do know the biggest problem with Reigns winning the title from Lesnar is the fact he might hold it for nearly as long as Lesnar maybe even longer. Think of John Cena holding the WWE Championship from 2006 until October 2007. That is what people DON'T want to see.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> How often do guys you heavily dislike main event 4 WrestleMania's in a row?


I fucking hated Austin growing up, him beating Kane at the 2001 Rumble broke my 9 year old heart. I still managed to enjoy Kane winning the hardcore title, the TLC match despite punk ass Rhyno helping E&C win, Angle vs Benoit, HHH vs Taker, the Gimmick Battle Royale, and enjoy the fact Austin proved he was the asshole I thought he was aligning with Vince


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

FITZ said:


> The crazy thing in that post is going home right after Wrestlemania ends if you're there. There's not a chance in the world I'll be back to my hotel room before 3am. The French Quarter turns into a giant wrestling themed party after Wrestlemania. After Wrestlemania 30 90% of the people I saw out that night were in wrestling shirts. Such a great night.
> 
> But hey beat that traffic.


I'm beating the traffic to get back to the Poker table at Harrah's 

I'm anxious to see if any wrestlers or anyone affiliated from WWE comes to the Poker room. I'm a bit worried there is a 90% chance of rain on Saturday. Hopefully that doesn't carry over into Sunday. Don't want to walk to the SuperDome in rain on top of the traffic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I don't know where you've been but people are talking about all of those matches.
> 
> But just like every era from the past, the MAIN EVENT is always talked about the most.
> 
> That's why this mindset that "MAIN EVENTS DON'T MATTER" is bullshit. It does matter. It gets the most time, money, and energy investment from the company. And that is every era in WWE history, not just this one.


Clearly nobody is hyperbole, but none of them are being talked about nearly as much as they should be seeing as those are supposed to be matches the "fans really care about".

Don't give me the we can only talk about the main event shit either. Folk here love to decide who to cheer and boo, who to take serious. But they can't talk about anything at length unless it's the main event stop it. They like talking about Reigns that's all it is.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I fucking hated Austin growing up, him beating Kane at the 2001 Rumble broke my 9 year old heart. I still managed to enjoy Kane winning the hardcore title, the TLC match despite punk ass Rhyno helping E&C win, Angle vs Benoit, HHH vs Taker, the Gimmick Battle Royale, and enjoy the fact Austin proved he was the asshole I thought he was aligning with Vince


Interestingly enough, even Austin never main evented 4 'Manias in a row. In fact, unless I'm reading it wrong, he only main evented 3 'Manias in total.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Hardcore Show said:


> You do know the biggest problem with Reigns winning the title from Lesnar is the fact he might hold it for nearly as long as Lesnar maybe even longer. Think of John Cena holding the WWE Championship from 2006 until October 2007. That is what people DON'T want to see.


So basically a bunch of adults are preemptively upset about things that haven't even begin to occur and have no foreshadowing of occuring. I could see if we were in month 7 of a Reigns title reign, but "we're upset he's going to be champ a year" is laughable right now. It's upset for the sake of being upset.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Clearly nobody is hyperbole, but none of them are being talked about nearly as much as they should be seeing as those are supposed to be matches the "fans really care about".
> 
> Don't give me the we can only talk about the main event shit either. Folk here love to decide who to cheer and boo, who to take serious. But they can't talk about anything at length unless it's the main event stop it. They like talking about Reigns that's all it is.


Dude, go back to every era ever. The main event is always the most talked about. No hyperbole. Fact.

And alot of the talk is how people think it's bullshit that someone like Reigns is main-eventing again and how Brock is leaving. It's not positivity, either; no shock there.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

many folks talk about cancer and aids, yet i'm supposed to believe that they're the greatest things going today according to their incredibly stupid logic :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> Clearly nobody is hyperbole, but none of them are being talked about nearly as much as they should be seeing as those are supposed to be matches the "fans really care about".
> 
> Don't give me the we can only talk about the main event shit either. Folk here love to decide who to cheer and boo, who to take serious. But they can't talk about anything at length unless it's the main event stop it. They like talking about Reigns that's all it is.


If the match does not shit the bed then a lot of hate from this match will go away if Roman is not holding the Title for 10 months or longer. That is where the anger is coming from. Roman knocking down people like bowling pins the way Cena did when he beat Edge at Unforgiven 2006 until he got injured and gave the WWE Title up nearly 13 MONTHS LATER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> So basically a bunch of adults are preemptively upset about things that haven't even begin to occur and have no foreshadowing of occuring. I could see if we were in month 7 of a Reigns title reign, but "we're upset he's going to be champ a year" is laughable right now. It's upset for the sake of being upset.


Didn't you say to me like 2 months ago that Reigns/Brock wasn't the plan for WM this year?

:argh:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Interestingly enough, even Austin never main evented 4 'Manias in a row. In fact, unless I'm reading it wrong, he only main evented 3 'Manias in total.


Nope he didn't main event 4 in a row, safe bet had his neck been in tact he'd main event 4. The point is, if I had to learn to enjoy other shit while not liking the FotC as a kid, I have to question adults who can't do the same.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Nope he didn't main event 4 in a row, safe bet had his neck been in tact he'd main event 4. The point is, if I had to learn to enjoy other shit while not liking the FotC as a kid, I have to question adults who can't do the same.


Too bad Reigns fans are guilty of the same thing when there were just *rumors* of Bryan main-eventing two years in a row..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Dude, go back to every era ever. The main event is always the most talked about. No hyperbole. Fact.
> 
> And alot of the talk is how people think it's bullshit that someone like Reigns is main-eventing again and how Brock is leaving. It's not positivity, either; no shock there.


 Again though, y'all could easily discuss at length the matches you claim to be interested in more, but you won't. Because Reigns is the only thing that matters. There's a reason why he was the main.focus even when Owens was the Universal champion and Reigns was feuding with Rusev



Gravyv321 said:


> many folks talk about cancer and aids, yet i'm supposed to believe that they're the greatest things going today according to their incredibly stupid logic :lmao :lmao


Nah, but if you spend every day discussing cancer and aids it's fair to say you clearly have an interest.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Nope he didn't main event 4 in a row, safe bet had his neck been in tact he'd main event 4. The point is, if I had to learn to enjoy other shit while not liking the FotC as a kid, I have to question adults who can't do the same.


And if Bryan had main evented 4 in a row, I suppose you would have been totally cool with that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Again though, y'all could easily discuss at length the matches you claim to be interested in more, but you won't. Because Reigns is the only thing that matters. There's a reason why he was the main.focus even when Owens was the Universal champion and Reigns was feuding with Rusev


They do get talked about. People can multi-task and talk about multiple things throughout the course of a month. It's easy. Reigns fans did the same thing when Bryan almost main-evented twice in a row.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Too bad Reigns fans are guilty of the same thing when there were just *rumors* of Bryan main-eventing two years in a row..


Again who of the Reigns fans were threatening to not watch, or declaring they'd be forever miserable if Bryan got a 2nd main event?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Because Reigns is the only thing that matters.


To WWE, yes.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

Iapetus said:


> No, it’s literally every sane person. They don’t just hate him. They are _obsessed_ with him. They’re always the main ones talking about him.
> 
> I rarely ever talk about people I heavily dislike. That’s why I’m mainly in the Roman threads.... It makes no sense but Roman just has that kind of power. THAT’s what he’s FOTC.:shrug


Yeah it's baffling. The same people(been lurking this forum since wm 31) using the same words for years and years. You know nothing is going to change. You know the guy is a main eventer now. You know he's going to be a big part of the program. So why keep posting the exact same posts again and again? Honestly maybe it's the validation they get from their peers which is addicting? Don't know man it's all very weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Again who of the Reigns fans were threatening to not watch, or declaring they'd be forever miserable if Bryan got a 2nd main event?


I don't recall whether or not they threatened to not watch or not. But there was definitely alot of general angst towards it every single day until it was confirmed that it wasn't happening. In this thread, there was 1 or 2 dudes who said they wouldn't watch. Not an entire fanbase.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> And if Bryan had main evented 4 in a row, I suppose you would have been totally cool with that?


I definitely wouldn't be happy, I'm not saying I don't get that part. What I'm saying is, I would turned my attention to what my favorite was doing. I grew up with Kane as my favorite, so it's hard to sympathize with folk who have guys who have favorites who had a legit run with the world title, MitB, and things of that natire treated cry about their favorite not being important enough


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Bun Dem said:


> Yeah it's baffling. The same people(been lurking this forum since wm 31) using the same words for years and years. You know nothing is going to change. You know the guy is a main eventer now. You know he's going to be a big part of the program. So why keep posting the exact same posts again and again? *Honestly maybe it's the validation they get from their peers which is addicting?* Don't know man it's all very weird.


Like what you're doing right now?



RapShepard said:


> I definitely wouldn't be happy, I'm not saying I don't get that part. What I'm saying is, I would turned my attention to what my favorite was doing. I grew up with Kane as my favorite, so it's hard to sympathize with folk who have guys who have favorites who had a legit run with the world title, MitB, and things of that natire treated cry about their favorite not being important enough


It's not just that though, it's the fact that Lesnar has held the title for a damn year already, which we all know was just a lead-up to this.

Honestly, it would be a lot easier to swallow if the writing in WWE in general were better. It's easy to obsess over the main event because they just don't put a whole lot of effort into their other storylines....at least the full time guys. Look at AJ/Nak. There's barely been any significant buildup. The IC Title stuff has been fun, but its very much so felt like midcard "I'm gonna beat you....No, I'm gonna beat you!" type stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> They do get talked about. People can multi-task and talk about multiple things throughout the course of a month. It's easy. Reigns fans did the same thing when Bryan almost main-evented twice in a row.


They don't get talked about nearly enough for something that was made for places like this. I mean on the SDL forum there's about 5 threads discussing it on the first page, none have cracked a hundred posts. 



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I don't recall whether or not they threatened to not watch or not. But there was definitely alot of general angst towards it every single day until it was confirmed that it wasn't happening. In this thread, there was 1 or 2 dudes who said they wouldn't watch. Not an entire fanbase.


So basically you had no point there. Some Reigns fans were potentially salty Reigns might've got replaced by Bryan, but nobody but maybe 2 threatened to not watch... Sounds like Reigns fans know how to deal with him not being the focus. Sort of like not many got hysterical about him not holding the world title in the last 18 months?


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Like what you're doing right now?


Hit a spot there I see. Would go to Facebook and be among some Indian fans if that were the case.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> They don't get talked about nearly enough for something that was made for places like this. I mean on the SDL forum there's about 5 threads discussing it on the first page, none have cracked a hundred posts.


SD has been a dead shhow for awhile now. People think Raw is bad, but SD's been putrid for awhile now. AJ/Nak don't even have a storyline for some strange reason. They still get talked about, but when WWE doesn't give these angles any worthwhile stories, what is there to talk about? Look at this Raw thread. Not even 2K posts for the go home show to WM. These threads used to get 3-5K posts EVERY WEEK when I first joined here.





> So basically you had no point there. Some Reigns fans were potentially salty Reigns might've got replaced by Bryan, but nobody but maybe 2 threatened to not watch... Sounds like Reigns fans know how to deal with him not being the focus. Sort of like not many got hysterical about him not holding the world title in the last 18 months?


Oh, no, trust me, there were the same amount of people who were angry about Bryan potentially main-eventing twice. Last time I checked, you don't have to threaten to not watch to be unhappy about something. And like I said, they very well may have threatened to not watch. My apologies for not remembering the opinion of every single person who felt that way about a potential match from 3 years ago..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> It's not just that though, it's the fact that Lesnar has held the title for a damn year already, which we all know was just a lead-up to this.
> 
> Honestly, it would be a lot easier to swallow if the writing in WWE in general were better. It's easy to obsess over the main event because they just don't put a whole lot of effort into their other storylines....at least the full time guys. Look at AJ/Nak. There's barely been any significant buildup. The IC Title stuff has been fun, but its very much so felt like midcard "I'm gonna beat you....No, I'm gonna beat you!" type stuff.


They could definitely use for better storylines. But a lot of stuff has build.

Bryan and Shane vs Owens and Zayn has been building since June or July last year

Nia vs Alexa and Bayley vs Sasha have both been built over months.

Asuka vs Charlotte is fresh, but Asuka on the run to a main card womens title is years in the making.

The Usos and New Day have an on again off again feud with history. As well as Uso vs Wyatt history

Even with Brock vs Reigns and Ronda & Angle vs HHH and Steph that's. Years in the making.

Styles vs Nakamura hasn't got a great build, Nak is limited and places like this were claiming "just put them together it doesn't even need a story it sells itself"



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> SD has been a dead shhow for awhile now. People think Raw is bad, but SD's been putrid for awhile now. AJ/Nak don't even have a storyline for some strange reason. They still get talked about, but when WWE doesn't give these angles any worthwhile stories, what is there to talk about? Look at this Raw thread. Not even 2K posts for the go home show to WM. These threads used to get 3-5K posts EVERY WEEK when I first joined here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who declared it dead? Oh that's right smart fans. A show built around the type of guys places like this, and they deem it dead. 

Yeah there was some real salt about Reigns getting possibly getting removed. But we weren't this bad, nowhere close.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> They could definitely use for better storylines. But a lot of stuff has build.
> 
> Bryan and Shane vs Owens and Zayn has been building since June or July last year
> 
> ...


There are certainly builds, but that doesn't mean they've been good. The excitement for the Smackdown tag match exists solely because of Bryan's return to the ring, the women's stuff has been built pretty poorly, with Nia acting like a baby and Sasha/Bayley taking too long to develop. The New Day/Usos/BB match should be good, but the feud itself seems kinda thrown together to me. 

The writing in WWE generally isn't good. If it were better, a lot of the stuff we bitch about would probably be a lot easier to swallow. For example, I'd probably be a lot more content had 'Taker actually shown tonight.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Bun Dem said:


> *Hit a spot there I see.* Would go to Facebook and be among some Indian fans if that were the case.


Good job. Ya hooked me.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Honest question, can anybody on this forum book a worse show than this one? I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> And who declared it dead? Oh that's right smart fans. A show built around the type of guys places like this, and they deem it dead.


Yeah, not because of the wrestlers, though. Because of the stories. The same reason the go-home Raw to WM can't even hit 1500 posts tonight. No real interesting stories.



> Yeah there was some real salt about Reigns getting possibly getting removed. But we weren't this bad, nowhere close.


In that period of time, they really were. And that just a potential 2nd year in a row. Right now in 2018, we're not talking 2 WM main events, we're talking *4*. Big difference.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Did anyone else think Big Show's music was going to hit when Braun teased his partner being there?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Did anyone else think Big Show's music was going to hit when Braun teased his partner being there?


:lol Yes.

Just wait. It's coming at 'Mania.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Steve Black Man said:


> :lol Yes.
> 
> Just wait. It's coming at 'Mania.


:no

An interesting choice would be Big Cass if he's ready. They can have a decent run together while NOT liking each other at all.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Did anyone else think Big Show's music was going to hit when Braun teased his partner being there?


When Braun said his partner was just like him I cringed in anticipation of Big Show. Then "Brains" came out and I cringed again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> There are certainly builds, but that doesn't mean they've been good. The excitement for the Smackdown tag match exists solely because of Bryan's return to the ring, the women's stuff has been built pretty poorly, with Nia acting like a baby and Sasha/Bayley taking too long to develop. The New Day/Usos/BB match should be good, but the feud itself seems kinda thrown together to me.
> 
> The writing in WWE generally isn't good. If it were better, a lot of the stuff we bitch about would probably be a lot easier to swallow.



I'm halfway in aggreance. Like most I've been over the Owens/Zayn vs Shane beef. But I am glad they didn't do something dumb like cut it short and put them in the battle royale.

But I can't lie I really like the women's feuds right now. Cool to see them actually get sympathy on Jax despite her size advantage. Even if I think it's silly Bayley got mad, it's nice to see her stand up and go "I'm not okay with you eliminating me time and time again".Though I wish we had got an Asuka and Charlotte team up on SmackDown or something to build tension. 

For me I'm excited for Usos, New Day, BB because it reminds me of E&C, Hardy's, and Dudley's even if WWE have dropped the ball on getting Harper and Rowan the accolades they should've already had


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> When Braun said his partner was just like him I cringed in anticipation of Big Show. Then "Brains" came out and I cringed again.


Brains was slightly better because it gives us hope that his partner might be Samoa Joe.

Rey has been mentioned. But I'm not sure him appearing will give the fear reaction that I'm assuming they want from Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Brains was slightly better because it gives us hope that his partner might be Samoa Joe.
> 
> Rey has been mentioned. But I'm not sure him appearing will give the fear reaction that I'm assuming they want from Sheamus and Cesaro.


I hope it is Rey. They can use Rey as the sympathetic partner in the matches leading to Braun getting the hot tag.I want to see Braun and Joe feud for the title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun and Brains vs. R-Truth and Lil' Jimmy at Summerslam?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> It's nice that you might have. None of the others have, though. And it hasn't been said nearly as much as you guys said it about Bryan who main-evented almost twice compared to a guy who's going to main event FOUR.
> 
> 
> :lmao


I remember they nearly had a meltdown when the thought of Bryan getting a second WM main event, those Reign fans are quiet now when it comes to their boy. It's the same bunch still around as well.

Once talk get to merch sales and "he gets 50/50 reactions" you know you won the argument over these Reigns marks. I don't dislike Reigns but the push for him to be Cena's replacement hasn't worked, no matter how many legends or titles you give him or WM main events. It's time to give someone else a chance to main event.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Still no Taker then? :maisie3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Still no Taker then? :maisie3


Yeah, even if they actually do the match at Mania this build was just a waste of time. The rumor going around now is that they didn't make the match official because they felt that it wasn't needed due to how stacked the card already is and that they think it will generate buzz if they leave things open.

Oh well. The match no doubt happens, for my part I hope Taker shows up as ABA and beats Cena.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

No Taker, and still nothing to suggest Braun even needs a partner. Not the greatest Wrestlemania build ever. Still, always amusing to see the ridiculous overreactions on here from people who don't seem to realise they can just change the channel or turn off their TV...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That was easily the best Raw of the year, every WM match got some much needed added build up and I thought WWE did a great job with hyping Mania, BESIDES the Cena/Taker shit. So it's the last Raw before MANIA and Taker still no shows. Absolutely fucking stupid not to confirm the match before the event itself. Mindboggling stuff. Enough of that though, because there were so many positives on this show, with Finn and Seth being the highlight. Their match BLEW MY MIND, by far the best one on one they've had with each-other yet.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now that they don't have to convince people to pay 70 bucks for it anymore, they've totally stopped trying and it sucks. The only segment I'd even consider RTWM worthy was the opener. God I love Steph.

Remember the last Mania before the network? 29? Where they had to actually rely on a buyrate? Stuff like Taker and Punk..Lesnar and HHH juicing. Sigh. Where does the time go.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brock said:


> Still no Taker then? :maisie3


I actually laughed when the graphic came up that said Cena was coming up next, because I knew Undertaker wasn't showing up, because if he was there, they would've put it on last. I know how to read them, so by not putting it on last, they showed their hand. I was expecting that Undertaker reveal to be the final scene of the night, and when it said up next I lost it. This is so embarrassing.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Enjoyed the opening segment of RAW this week as it was much needed to see Stephanie get the upper hand on Ronda before jobbing the tag team match at WM. Glad to see more progress of the Sasha/Bayley feud but sad there isn't an announced singles match between them. That Rollins/Balor match was good too. I just continue to hate Balor's smiling gimmick.

The stuff that followed were all just whatever to me. No follow up to Woken Hardy's match against Bray Wyatt. Braun Stroman's "partner" fought against Sheamus was funny. Cena's promo lead to nothing again as I don't know if waiting until WM for Undertaker to appear is worth it unless he comes back as the ABA Undertaker. Is it just me or did Dana Brooke looked impressive in that tag team match with Asuka? Lastly, that brawl between Lesnar/Reigns was fine. Wished it got more physical but it did it's trick. Way better than the tug-o-war with the WWE Title we had years ago.

Wow. 141 pages for this thread. A lot better than the barely 100 pages we been getting for a while.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, even if they actually do the match at Mania this build was just a waste of time. The rumor going around now is that they didn't make the match official because they felt that it wasn't needed due to how stacked the card already is and that they think it will generate buzz if they leave things open.
> 
> Oh well. The match no doubt happens, for my part I hope Taker shows up as ABA and beats Cena.


I guess they do think this is a stacked card if they also thought Jinder Mahal was a successful experiment.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Not to sound like a dick but where does Ronda go from here? Another Authority vs storyline? Yeah I'll pass on that. 

Reigns is winning obviously, but will heyman turn on Brock ? 

If Bliss does indeed drop the title to Nia then who's next for Nia to feud with? 

I like how WWE is keeping us on our toes thinking about the potential people who could be Braun's partner. Very smart of them to do.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Jersey said:


> Not to sound like a dick but where does Ronda go from here? Another Authority vs storyline? Yeah I'll pass on that.
> 
> Reigns is winning obviously, but will heyman turn on Brock ?
> 
> ...


Rousey should only ever be a heel. It won't happen, but I'd love to see her turn against Kurt at Wrestlemania. Heyman siding with Reigns would be awesome, and would make a ton of sense if Brock is leaving...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hand it to :brock for his continued great selling of superman punches


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Not denying that, but the key is focusing on the bubble we stay in. The bubble we're in was so disconnected with reality they thought that Stone Cold and The Rock were terrible main eventers. This same bubble spent the last 13 years trying to understand who and why people like Cena. This same bubble can't fathom Reigns being a top merch seller. This bubble isn't always connected to reality


I don't see what the problem is here.

I know for a fact that Reigns doesn't move merchandise at all. Let's say for the sake of argument that what I am saying is false. The "bubble" while extremely active has no control over the majority of people's choice or preferences; which in this case is that Reigns is a failed experiment regardless of how WWE tries to present him whereas Austin and Rock were not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> I don't see what the problem is here.
> 
> I know for a fact that Reigns doesn't move merchandise at all. Let's say for the sake of argument that what I am saying is false. The "bubble" while extremely active has no control over the majority people's choice or preferences; which in this case is that Reigns is a failed experiment regardless of how WWE tries to present him whereas Austin and Rock were not.


Oh yeah your super secret source tells you he's not so he's not lol.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

It is annoying that we never got/get to see more of Lesnar because he really can sell an absolute dream. I remember back at Mania 31 and its the best I ever saw anyone sell the curb stomp. 

Reigns is obviously winning but I'm intrigued to see how they go about the finish. The closing segment here was clever because it will be bigged up that 5 Superman punches couldn't keep Lesnar down so what is Reigns gonna have to do? 

I mean, anything was gonna be better than the tug of war the last time :lmao


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

On the question of where Ronda goes, I assume she embarasses Steph leading to Steph bringing in/hiring talent as her muscle for matches down the line on the Brock PPV schedule as it winds down to a spin off one on one, maybe at Survivor Series. But boy did I hate that opening segment. Steph is just so irritating, Trip's must love getting to play NXT saviour as surely he must cringing at these attempts to make her legitimate.

What did make me chuckle is they tried so hard to play the crowd in that opener, yet as much as Cena makes me cringe he had the crowd in the palm of his hands. Kudos to him I guess.

I don't really have a lot to say about the show overall. I liked seeing the lower card guys get a spotlight, pretty weird for a big go home show to have Dana, Matt, Heath, Goldust etc. The other thing is they ar not being subtle in building to these womens tag title belts, and it's poking my interest.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Can anyone recall a list of Paul Heymans "Spoilers"? Has he ever been wrong?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shaun_27 said:


> Can anyone recall a list of Paul Heymans "Spoilers"? Has he ever been wrong?


Goldberg, perhaps?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Goldberg, perhaps?


I'm really trying to find it but I can't. I'm going to post a quick thread in WWE section to see if anyone recalls.


----------

